# intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler



## XE85 (22. April 2011)

*intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Komplette Wasserkühlungen werden aktuell von Antec und Corsair angeboten. Auf dem IDF gab es einen Vortrag von intel über Overclocking. Dabei wurde auch ein Folie (siehe unten) gezeigt aus der hervorgeht das man über eine "Boxed Wasserkühlung" zumindest nachdenkt. Auf der Folie ist eine geschlossene Wakü die von Asetec für Corsair gefertigt wird zu sehen. Diese ist praktisch wartungsfrei und kaum aufwendiger zu montieren als ein Luft Boxed Kühler, einzige Vorraussetzung wäre ein 120mm Lüftungsloch am Heck des Gehäuses - mittlerweile ohnehin praktisch standart. Mit dieser Wakü wäre wohl auch ein höheres Übertakten der CPUs möglich als mit den aktuellen Luft Boxed Kühlern. Einziges kleines Fragezeichen dürfte wohl sein ob die Hersteller (Asetec und CoolIT) ausreichend Wakü-Systeme an intel liefern können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Intel to bundle Liquid Cooling with Retail Sandy Bridge-E Processors? - Bright Side Of News*



*Update:

Intel hat es sich nun offenbar anders überlegt und plant seine Sandy Bridge E CPUs komplett ohne Kühler zu liefern. Bei Xeons ist das mittlerweile Standart, die CPUs werden auch in der Boxed Version ohne Kühler geliefert. intel möchte lediglich einen Referenzkühler anbieten, der aber eben nicht bei der CPU mitgeliefert wird. Ein nachvollziehbarer SChritt, schließlich verwendet praktisch kein Käufer einer derartigen CPU den Boxed Kühler.

Quelle: http://vr-zone.com/articles/exclusive-sandy-bridge-e-to-ship-without-cooler/13296.html
*
mfg


----------



## Leopardgecko (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Finde ich eine gute Idee, da die Kompaktkühlungen einen guten Job machen.
Aber nach guter alter deutscher Tradition werden die meisten hier wieder meckern, das es doch viel zu teuer ist, es sich doch gar nicht um eine "richtige" Wakü handelt und überhaupt...


----------



## Hugo78 (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ach das ist doch viel zu teuer, Wakü darf man das eh nicht nennen und überhaupt mag ich Luftkühlung viel lieber!!!1!!11   

Also mal Scherz bei Seite, für eine 500-1000€ CPU wäre so eine Kompakt-Wakü, 
sicher nicht nur wünschenswert, sondern ist im Grunde selbstverständlich.

Der große Boxed-Kühler den Intel dazu gibt, entspricht meiner Meinung nach grad mal einem 20€ Towerkühler.
Den werden die meisten Leute eh nicht auf einem Sandy Bridge E verwenden.

Auf der anderen Seite, sind die ganzen High End Towerkühler, weit über Intels eigenener Vorgabe, was das Gewicht angeht.
Da bleibt im Grunde nur der Schritt zur kleinen Wakü.


----------



## widder0815 (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Mhhh , wie soll man das sehen ... Intel gibt eine WaKü bei , um es OC´ler leichter(und schmackhafter) zu machen ihre Garantie zu verlieren 
Ist aber eine Gute idee


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ohh man das treibt doch den Preis nur unnötig weiter in die Höhe.  Und extrem weit kann man mit einer H50 bspw. auch nicht übertakten. 

Ich hoffe mal das die Tray CPUs um einiges günstiger sein werden, falls es welche geben wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Die Pläne gefallen mir. Man darf hoffen das die Lautstärke dann aber noch im Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ich denke nicht dass der Preis den wir zahlen damit steigen wird


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

@XE85:

Wir werden da sehr sicher keine von Corsair oder so sehen. Falls ihr euch erinnert, hat IBM eine Wasserkühlung entwickelt, die ohne WLP etc. auskommt. Das Wasser steht also direkt im Kontakt mit dem DIE/Heatspreader. IBM hat ja seit rund einem Jahr bereits einen Prototyp in Betrieb, und hat die Technik inzwischen soweit weiterentwickelt, dass die dafür nötigen Strukturen nicht mehr in einem Kühlblock gefertigt werden müssen, sondern direkt ins! Silizium. Ziel dahinter ist eigentlich die Steigerung der Effizienz von großen Servern, da man die Abwärme zur Warmwassergewinnung/Heizung nutzen kann. Mit knapp 56°C arbeiten die wohl atm. Laut Aussage von IBM ist mit der Technik IN Silizium möglich extrem große Wärmemengen abzuführen. Das Problem sei eher im Moment überhaupt so viel Strom/Energie in den Chip zu bringen, wie man kühlen kann.

So und jetzt lasst euch nochmals durch den Kopf gehen, von wem IBM zu einem nicht gerade kleinen Teil seine CPUs erhält....
RICHTIG von Intel. Da ist es dann auch mehr als realistisch, das Intel dann diese Technik auch für die eigenen Prozessoren als Boxed-Kühler nutzt. Am Anfang wohl noch mit externer Struktur, aber dann in absehbarer Zeit direkt im Silizium. Die Kühlung muss ja direkt bei der Fertigung mit gemacht werden, ist ja direkt im Silizium, und erst danach entscheidet sich ob Server- oder Desktop-CPU. Ob es aber gleich zum Anfang langt ist halt die Sache, aber es ist an zu nehmen. Systeme mit Wärmerückgewinnung gibt es dann wohl im Q1-3 in 2012.


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Wenn der Radiator eine 10cm "Monsta" Dicke hätte und gleich ein 120er Feser Triebwerk mit geliefert würde, dann wäre so eine "kompact" Wakü sicherlich eine Alternative


----------



## Fleshless (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Früher oder Später wird man eh nicht um Wakü herumkommen ein modernes Auto kann ich auch nicht mit Luft kühlen.
Da ist das schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## doodlez (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

finde ich gut, wenns sich um nen gutes System handelt warum nicht? lieber so als boxed version kaufen und den kühler dann rumfahren haben weil man ihn net brauch


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> @XE85:
> 
> Wir werden da sehr sicher keine von Corsair oder so sehen.



Wie kommst du drauf? Au der Folie ist doch eindeutig eine von Corsair (gefertigt von Asetek) zu sehn.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Falls ihr euch erinnert, hat IBM eine Wasserkühlung entwickelt, die ohne WLP etc. auskommt. Das Wasser steht also direkt im Kontakt mit dem DIE/Heatspreader.



Diese wird aber nur in Komplettrechnern verbaut und nicht boxed mit einer CPU verkauft



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ohh man das treibt doch den Preis nur unnötig weiter in die Höhe.



Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Schon der verbesserte Turm Boxedkühler, der in der Fertigung wohl erheblich teurer ist als das Top Bower Modell hatte keine Auswirkung auf den Preis.

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, aber viele Unterschiede erreichen die Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich zu guten Luftkühlern auch nicht - ich denke, das würde eher den Preis in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Intel und IBM müssen da aber ganz dick Freunde sein, sonst bekommt IBM nämlich die Kühlung nicht in seine von Intel bezogenen CPUs rein, und du glaubst doch nicht, das Intel ne neue Wasserkühlung entwickelt, wenn Sie von IBM mehr oder weniger frei Haus die ultimative Wasserkühlung geliefert bekommen? 

Die Version die nicht im Silizium direkt ist, musst du eh erst mal noch ne weile Testen, zumal du auch einiges an Zeit brauchst um das in der Massenfertigung um zu setzen. Von daher, wenn schon Wasserkühlung, dann mit der Technik von IBM, alles andere wäre nur ein RIESEN Fail...


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Naja, so eine Wasserkühlung wäre vieleicht für Komplett-PCs nicht schlecht.
Mal ehrlich, hab noch nie nem Bundle-Kühler verwendete, die Äera von 286-486 mal ausgenommen.


----------



## doodlez (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Naja, so eine Wasserkühlung wäre vieleicht für Komplett-PCs nicht schlecht.
> Mal ehrlich, hab noch nie nem Bundle-Kühler verwendete, die Äera von 286-486 mal ausgenommen.


 
naja aber bei so nem kühler wenn ers bringt wärs doch ma ne Alternative zum normalen Kühler den man sich kaufen würde


----------



## X6Sixcore (22. April 2011)

Ich würde bei einem Konzept, welches die Wärmeübertragung direkt IM Die vorsieht, ein ganz anderes Problem sehen:

Man ist damit fest an einen CPU-Kühler gebunden.
Man könnte allenfalls noch den Radiator, die Pumpe und das Kühlmedium wechseln, nicht jedoch die Kontaktfläche an/in der CPU vergrößern.

So kann man einem Overclocker das Leben auch schwer machen.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Und wo ist da jetzt das Problem, wenn du selbst mit 50°C+ warmen Wasser das Ding gekühlt bekommst? 

Das musste mir jetzt mal erklären.

Selbst mit nem mini-Radi bekommste das hin, bzw du kannst einen passiven Radi nutzen, oder einen mit einem ganz langsam drehenden Lüfter und auch eine Pumpe die nur recht wenig Wasser fördert, sprich auch wieder schön leise ist, und hast dennoch kein Kühlproblem. 

Für OCler wäre das auch eine sehr gute Kühlung, da man sich um Temps eigentlich keine Gedanken mehr machen muss.


----------



## botr (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Es gibt keine wasserkühlung sowas ist erfunden es heißt flüssigkühlung also bitte korrekt bleiben


----------



## MG42 (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

lass Doch Die Armen kleinschreiber, Die Können Nix Dafuer!!!!
Wasser oder Luft,
warm wirds auf jedenfall


----------



## thysol (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Intel und IBM müssen da aber ganz dick Freunde sein, sonst bekommt IBM nämlich die Kühlung nicht in seine von Intel bezogenen CPUs rein, und du glaubst doch nicht, das Intel ne neue Wasserkühlung entwickelt, wenn Sie von IBM mehr oder weniger frei Haus die ultimative Wasserkühlung geliefert bekommen?
> 
> Die Version die nicht im Silizium direkt ist, musst du eh erst mal noch ne weile Testen, zumal du auch einiges an Zeit brauchst um das in der Massenfertigung um zu setzen. Von daher, wenn schon Wasserkühlung, dann mit der Technik von IBM, alles andere wäre nur ein RIESEN Fail...


 
Wieso waere alles andere ein Riesen Fail? Schon die Corsair H50/70 kuehlen sehr gut obwohl es Einsteiger Wakues sind.


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ich denke das so eine H70 mit einem shroud auf 140mm Lüfterhalterung bestimmt brauchbar wäre. Dann könnte man ein anständiges Kühl/Lautstärkeverhältnis erzeugen.

Man braucht halt ein entsprechend breites Gehäuse, aber das wird wohl oft nicht das Problem sein.

So eine kleine "Wakü" wird natürlich nie mit einer 360er Wakükombi mithalten können, aber das muß doch auch nicht der Anspruch sein


----------



## salamandabiko (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ich weiß ja noch nicht einmal wie Wakü funktioniert .

Naja, da ich bei meinem Budget sowieso ausschließlich bei Preis-/Leistungskomponenten zuschlage... Intel wird wohl eher nicht auf Wakü bei P/L-CPUs setzen...


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



thysol schrieb:


> Wieso waere alles andere ein Riesen Fail? Schon die Corsair H50/70 kuehlen sehr gut obwohl es Einsteiger Wakues sind.


 Ja, aber jetzt lass mich mal überlegen.

Für die großen Server wird ne andere Kühlung eh gebaut, sprich da fallen eh Entwicklungskosten etc an. Durch höhere Stückzahlen kann man die Fixkosten/Stück drücken. Dazu kommt noch, das ich mit dem Kühlkonzept nicht auf einen riesen Radi oder schnelle Lüfter angewiesen bin, weil VIEL höhere Wassertemps möglich sind, und damit der Temperaturgradient am Radi größer sein kann, was den Wärmeaustausch am Radi vergrößert.

Sodele, dann kommt natürlich noch dazu das man damit noch etwas mehr Erfahrung sammeln kann, was die Zuverlässigkeit etc. anbelangt für mittlere und kleine Server, die sich eben nicht lohnen an eine Warmwasseranlage an zu schließen. Das bezieht sich jetzt hauptsächlich an die Systemhersteller, die meist keine oder kaum Erfahrung mit Wasser-/Flüssigkeitskühlungen haben.

Ach so und du gibst vor allem den Systemherstellern die Chance, sich auf die nahe Zukunft einzustellen, bei der eben der eigentliche Kühler direkt im Silizium ist, wo Sie eh keine andere Wahl dann haben werden, als eine Flüssigkühlung zu verwenden.

Ganz abgesehen davon, das man damit ohne Probleme die TDP massiv nach oben schrauben kann, und bei den Desktop-Usern ein Feature bieten kann, das sonst keiner hat, und wohl deutlich besser sein wird als alles andere was auf dem Markt verfügbar ist. Da musst du dann nicht mal Fanboy sein um große Augen zu bekommen...

Ach ja und was wäre jetzt die Alternative dazu?

Entweder wir kaufen eine 0815 KompaktWakü ein, wo der Hersteller ja auch seine Stange Geld dran verdienen will, oder entwickeln selbst eine für 1-2 Jahre, und dann schmeisen wir das Ding auf die Technologiehalde.
KLASSE Idee 

XE85 verstehste jetzt warum es einfach ein riesen FAIL wäre, wenn die sich eine extra Wasserkühlung neben dem kommenden System anschaffen werden?

Es ist nicht völlig auszuschließen, aber nachvollziehbar ist es in meinen Augen nicht. Einzig IBM würde extreme Lizenzgebühren verlangen, bzw. es nicht in Lizenz raus geben, und nur für sich selbst eigene Wafer fertigen lassen, was aber geringfügig die Kosten nach oben treiben würde. 
Die einzige sinnige Lösung hier wäre, IBM würde für seine gesamten Produktzweige die auf Intels setzen, die Möglichkeit weg, die Kühlung direkt ins Silizium zu integrieren, und damit Server mit noch nicht dagewesener Effizients zu bauen. Eine solche Chance flöten zu lassen, wäre EXTREM dumm. Die Einzige Lösung hierfür wäre hier die Verwendung der aktuellen Technik, die die Strukturen in einen Metallblock packt, aber nicht ganz so gut funktioniert. Da kann ich mir aber wiederum nicht vorstellen, das Intel es nicht schafft, mit IBM einen Deal für die eigenen CPUs auszuhandeln. 

IBM macht ja schon immer für die Entwicklung essenziell wichtige Patente für andere verfügbar.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



botr schrieb:


> Es gibt keine wasserkühlung, sowas ist erfunden. Es heißt flüssigkühlung, also bitte korrekt bleiben


Zunächst mal: Es gibt Wasserkühlung(en). Ich hab auch eine. Die Komplettwasserkühlungen von Asetek und Corsair werden auch als solche bezeichnet, da sie mit Wasser arbeiten.
 Oder warum meinst Du heisst das Ding "Corsair Cooling *Hydro *Series H50. Dass das darin ernthaltene Wasser Zusätze enthalten muss wie bei jeder anderen Wasserkühlung auch, ändert nicht, dass das Kühlmedium eben eine wässrige Lösung ist.


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, aber jetzt lass mich mal überlegen.
> 
> Für die großen Server wird ne andere Kühlung eh gebaut, sprich da fallen eh Entwicklungskosten etc an.



Es geht hier um DESKTOP CPUs mit einer Boxed Wakü - nicht um eine Wakü die fertig in einem Server verbaut ist - wiso kommst du ständig damit um die ecke? Was willst du damit bezwecken.



Skysnake schrieb:


> XE85 verstehste jetzt warum es einfach ein riesen FAIL wäre, wenn die sich eine extra Wasserkühlung neben dem kommenden System anschaffen werden?



Ich weiß nicht was wir da bei deinem ständigen Server und IBM (sorry) Geschwafel verstehn sollen - intel möchte offenbar eine Wakü als Boxed Kühl Lösung, diese soll laut Folie anscheinend von Asetec(Corsair) kommen, und darum gehts - nicht darum ob IBM irgend eine Wakü für Server oder ähnliches entwickelt hat die für eine Boxed Wakü in keinster Weise tauglich ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die einzige sinnige Lösung hier wäre, IBM würde für seine gesamten Produktzweige die auf Intels setzen, die Möglichkeit weg, die Kühlung direkt ins Silizium zu integrieren, und damit Server mit noch nicht dagewesener Effizients zu bauen. Eine solche Chance flöten zu lassen, wäre EXTREM dumm.



Nochmal - Es geht hier um eine Wakü als Boxed Kühler für DESKTOP CPUs. Es wäre EXTREM Dumm eine derartige IBM Wakü dafür zu verwenden weil die schlicht für einen verwendung als Boxed Kühlung für DESKTOP CPUs nicht geeignet ist.

Also hör bitte auf hier ständig von SERVER und IBM zu schreiben. Darum geht es nicht.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

XE85 weißt du eigentlich grad überhaupt welche ich meine? Die ist so was von geeignet, das gibts garnet  Das Ding wird nicht wirklich größer sein, als die angesprochenen Wasserkühlungen von Asetec. 

Kühler auf die CPU schrauben, Wasser einfüllen mit den speziellen Zusätzen und in den Betrieb nehmen und freuen. Das einzig wirklich Neue daran ist halt, das du keine WLP mehr hast, und die Art und Weise wie das Wasser rauskommt, bzw abgesaugt wird. Technisch ist da wohl nicht sooo viel dahinter. Wurde auch binnen eines-zwei Jahre zur Marktreife gebracht.

Die Kühlung wurde ursprünglich zur Effizienzsteigerung entwickelt, kannste aber in der Form eigentlich auch absolut Problemlos auf ne Desktop CPU knallen, was ja wie ich ausgeführt habe, aus Gründen den Fixkosten/Stück Sinn macht.

Wie kommst du also darauf, das die nicht geeignet ist? Und warum sollte man auf eine "veraltete" Technik setzen, wenn man wohl in absehbarer Zeit, genau die gleiche Technik sogar direkt in der CPU haben wird? (Bei dem Punkt gebe ich auch zu, das ich den genauen Wortlaut vom IBM-Vertreter nicht mehr im Kopf habe, soweit ich mich aber erinnern kann, meinte er, das dies auch bei den von Intel gefertigten CPUs kommen soll, und wie gesagt, ich bezweifle sehr sehr sehr sehr stark, das Intel das nur für IBM die CPUs, wo ja vom selben Wafer auch die Desktop CPUs stammen, mit dieser Technik produziert, und für sonst niemanden. 

Ich glaub ich poste mal das Video das ich dazu gemacht hab. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA5LoMjtC-w


----------



## razzor1984 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Hallö,
ich würds toll finden wenn, intel eine "MINI" wakü als boxed Kühler anbieten würde. Hab selbst ne H70, Preis war im nachhinein echt zu hoch ,für die gebotene Leistung.Wenn die preise gleich bleiben - CPU+ mini Wakü wäre es ein guter Schachzug von Intel. 
In meinen Gehäuse sind die Temps auch net so rosig , aber jeder muss wissen das wenn man ne mini wakü(ala h70, h50 ...) in Push/Pull Richtung verbauen sollte. Ergo pushe ich warme Luft ins gehäuse, das verringert durchaus die Lebenszeit der verschiedenen Komponenten^^
Coolmaster half x - 1055t @ 3,6ghz (Stabel) - die Tempwerte im idel sind jetzt nur auf die Gehäuse Temps bezogen so um 37 - 40 Grad, mit FRONT 220 max rpm , und 200 mm top max rpm + die zwei Fans 120mm/ push 1200rpm und pull 1000 rpm (Push Akasa Viper; Pull Enermax apolish vegas)
CPU - 2 Stunden prime95 - 48 - 50 Grad / alles auf max
Temp wert in der Nähe der ram Riegl  zw 45- 48 grad


----------



## thescythe (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> XE85 weißt du eigentlich grad überhaupt welche ich meine? Die ist so was von geeignet, das gibts garnet  Das Ding wird nicht wirklich größer sein, als die angesprochenen Wasserkühlungen von Asetec.
> 
> Kühler auf die CPU schrauben, Wasser einfüllen mit den speziellen Zusätzen und in den Betrieb nehmen und freuen. Das einzig wirklich Neue daran ist halt, das du keine WLP mehr hast, und die Art und Weise wie das Wasser rauskommt, bzw abgesaugt wird. Technisch ist da wohl nicht sooo viel dahinter. Wurde auch binnen eines-zwei Jahre zur Marktreife gebracht.
> 
> ...


 
Erkläre doch mal in 20 Seiten, was das mit dieser News zu  tun hat 

Zur News selber, keine schlechte Idee für eine Boxed-Alternative


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie kommst du also darauf, das die nicht geeignet ist?



Schau dir den Kühler in deinem Video doch an - die Anschlüsse gehen seitlich raus. Auf einem Dektopmobo wäre eine Montage so unmöglich - unten die Graka, rechts der Ram, oben und Links die Spawakühler. Man hätte keine möglichkeit den Schlauch da irgendwie knickfrei zu verlegen. Zudem scheint dieser Kühler keine Pumpe integriert zu haben.

mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Weiss ich schon länger, spielt doch keine Rolle, wurde mal Zeit, lieber als ein 1-1.3 kg schwerer Klotz der alles kaputt macht, und ausserdem ist das Gewicht sowieso nicht gut für den Sockel/Kontakte!

Wer da was bemängelt hat einfach keine Ahnung


----------



## kühlprofi (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ich glaube es wird eine Corsair-H50, da auch so eine abgebildet ist.
Was da IBM entwickelt hat ist auch interessant nur sehe ich den Zusammenhang jetzt nicht. Server und Desktop Clients sind eine ganz andere Sparte und auch Preisklasse.
Ausserdem wird das in üblichen  Desktop-PC's (Büro-PC's) noch jahrelang nicht der Fall sein. Wieso? Weils einfach nicht nötig und zu teuer ist. Die Sekretärin ist nunmal kein overclocker.

@Skysnake mach doch einen eigenen Fred auf über die Kühlung von IBM. 
Ich glaube das ist einfach noch in Kinderschuhen und wird erst in ein paar Jahren mal aktuell (optional im Desktopbereich)
Das es möglich ist weiss Intel bestimmt, doch weisst du wohl kaum wie viel Mehrkosten für die Desktop-CPU's enstehen (würden).

Zitat von IBM am 9 April 2008
Quelle: IBM Deutschland Pressroom - Presseinfos



> Das IBM Forschungsteam arbeitet bereits an einer Weiterentwicklung des  Konzepts, das Wasser noch näher an das Hitzezentrum im Chip zu bringen.  Dies soll nicht mittels Kupferplatte, sondern direkt im Chip passieren.  Auch hier könnte das heiße Wasser wieder in das Heizungssystem  eingespeist werden.


Das ist keine neue Idee wir schreiben heute 3 Jahre später und die haben das bestimmt bei Hochleistungsservern schon lange im Einsatz lol.
Intel's Kunden sind nunmal im Desktopbereich 0815 Büroleute / Firmen daher denke ich kaum an einen neuen Standart wie Kühlung direkt am DIE nur weil sies (schon lange) können.


gruss


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Schau dir den Kühler in deinem Video doch an - die Anschlüsse gehen seitlich raus. Auf einem Dektopmobo wäre eine Montage so unmöglich - unten die Graka, rechts der Ram, oben und Links die Spawakühler. Man hätte keine möglichkeit den Schlauch da irgendwie knickfrei zu verlegen. Zudem scheint dieser Kühler keine Pumpe integriert zu haben.
> 
> mfg


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das ein Prototyp ist für Demonstrationszwecke und zur Erprobung? War wenn ich mich recht erinnere einer der Prototypen, die im Versuchsrechner gesteckt hat, der jetzt ca. 1 Jahr durch lief. Vom fertigen Produkt ist hier keine Rede, zumal die Abmessungen leicht zu ändern sind...




kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird eine Corsair-H50, da auch so eine abgebildet ist.
> Was da IBM entwickelt hat ist auch interessant nur sehe ich den Zusammenhang jetzt nicht. Server und Desktop Clients sind eine ganz andere Sparte und auch Preisklasse.
> Ausserdem wird das in üblichen  Desktop-PC's (Büro-PC's) noch jahrelang nicht der Fall sein. Wieso? Weils einfach nicht nötig und zu teuer ist. Die Sekretärin ist nunmal kein overclocker.


Für den 0815 Rechner gebe ich dir ja auch absolut recht, die WaKü wird aber für diese wenn ja auch nicht kommen, sondern für die EE und dort ist es dann wumpe, weil die CPUs sich eigentlich nur noch durch die Anzahl der QPIs unterscheiden, wobei die EE ja soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe immer etwas höher getaktet sind als die Server-CPUs, einfach aus dem Grund, das Effizienz kein entscheidender Faktor ist.



> @Skysnake mach doch einen eigenen Fred auf über die Kühlung von IBM.
> Ich glaube das ist einfach noch in Kinderschuhen und wird erst in ein paar Jahren mal aktuell (optional im Desktopbereich)
> Das es möglich ist weiss Intel bestimmt, doch weisst du wohl kaum wie viel Mehrkosten für die Desktop-CPU's enstehen (würden).


Na darum gehts doch 
Wenn wir annehmen, das die Folie echt ist, und Intel wirklich eine WaKü bringt, und der von mir angesprochene Kühler eben noch dieses oder im laufe des nächsten Jahres kommt, warum sollte Intel dann nicht genau das nehmen? Die von dir angesprochenen Mehrkosten sind ja so oder so da.
Und die Technik steht atm nicht mehr wirklich in den Kinderschuhen. Wie gesagt, ein Prototyp ist 1 Jahr ohne Probleme scheinbar bereits im 24/7 Betrieb erfolgreich gelaufen. Da wurden noch die Kühler verwendet, bei denen die Struktur in Metall ist.

Laut Aussage vom IBM Mitarbeiter wolle man aber schnell, auf die Fertigung direkt in Silizium umsteigen. So 2 Jahre waren glaub ich als Zeitrahmen veranschlagt. 

Zitat von IBM am 9 April 2008
Quelle: IBM Deutschland Pressroom - Presseinfos

Das ist keine neue Idee wir schreiben heute 3 Jahre später und die haben das bestimmt bei Hochleistungsservern schon lange im Einsatz lol.
Intel's Kunden sind nunmal im Desktopbereich 0815 Büroleute / Firmen daher denke ich kaum an einen neuen Standart wie Kühlung direkt am DIE nur weil sies (schon lange) können.
[/QUOTE]

Ja, die Idee an sich gibt es schon etwas länger, aber wirklich lange nicht. Und schon lange ist das auch nicht im Einsatz. Gerade mal in einem  
Das kommt jetzt dann erst. Wird aber im Serverbereich die Effizienz mehr oder weniger Revolutionieren. Du musst ja ca. genau so viel Strom für die Kühlung rechnen, wie für die Server an und für sich. Wenn du da auch nur 50% einsparen kannst, dann haste schnell Millionen gespart. Ende letzten Jahres ging ja der der Loewe CES in Betrieb, der auch auf Wasser als Kühlmedium setzt, und der hat damit seine Effizienz dramatisch gesteigert, setzt dabei aber nicht dieses neue System ein, mit dem sich die Effizienz nochmals dramatisch steigern ließe.

Und btw. EE stehen auch nicht in 0815 Büros rum. Da sollte man schon differenzieren.


----------



## jackschubi (23. April 2011)

Wenn  jetzt die h50/h70 "gratis" beiliegen würden, dann gebe es die doch in absehbarer zeit wie Sand am mehr, das würde dann den Preis der "normalen" h50/h70 sehr runterdrucken. Das wäre für die Hersteller doch ein riesen Flopp oder?


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Naja "gratis" ist das Ding sicherlich nicht bei einer 500€+ CPU 

Zudem was willst du sonst drauf schnallen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Logischerweise nicht, Intel bekommt die ja bestimmt nicht geschenkt!
Das ist ein super Deal für die, schon nur wegen der Werbung
Ausserdem liegt der Materialwert vielleicht bei 5 Euro wenn überhaupt


----------



## Low (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Sieht für mich auch nach Werbung aus. Dann liegt bei einer Extremen CPU ein "Extremer" Kühler bei.


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Den sich aber jeder Heini fürn paar Euro auch so kaufen kann. Wenn überhaupt wäre eine Spezialedition angesagt. Die letzten EE Kühler waren immer etwas besonderes, und Intel hat da aus meiner Sicht z.B. beim letzten unnötig Geld verpulvert. Da hätte man wohl auch billiger einen besseren von einem Kühlerhersteller beziehen können, was man aber nicht hat! 

Zudem, wann gab es denn die letzten Geschäftsberichte von von Asetec/Corsair? Da müsste so ein großer Deal eigentlich aufgeführt sein. Lange ist es ja nicht mehr hin, und sollten doch beides Börsennotierte Unternehmen sein.


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem, wann gab es denn die letzten Geschäftsberichte von von Asetec/Corsair? Da müsste so ein großer Deal eigentlich aufgeführt sein.



Es wurde von intel angedacht eine Wakü als Boxed Kühler beizulegen - von einem Deal ist noch lange nicht die Rede - folglich kann auch nichts aufscheinen

mfg


----------



## kühlprofi (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



> Na darum gehts doch
> Wenn wir annehmen, das die Folie echt ist, und Intel wirklich eine WaKü  bringt, und der von mir angesprochene Kühler eben noch dieses oder im  laufe des nächsten Jahres kommt, warum sollte Intel dann nicht genau das  nehmen? Die von dir angesprochenen Mehrkosten sind ja so oder so da.
> Und die Technik steht atm nicht mehr wirklich in den Kinderschuhen. Wie  gesagt, ein Prototyp ist 1 Jahr ohne Probleme scheinbar bereits im 24/7  Betrieb erfolgreich gelaufen. Da wurden noch die Kühler verwendet, bei  denen die Struktur in Metall ist.



Und die direkt am DIE, wurde die auch schon getestet? Wär wirklich ein Traum von Kühlung - irgendwann muss es ja ein Stück vorwärts gehen. Diese Art von Kühlung wäre ja bei GPU's auch möglich. Da GPU's allgemein Hitzköpfe sind kommt das ja bei den GraKas auch noch im Wandel der Zeit.
Wenns Markttauglich ist greifft Intel bestimmt zu ihren eigenen (effizienteren) Mitteln und nicht zur Corsair aber wieso haben sie diese als Abbildung auf der Folie? hmmm 






> Ja, die Idee an sich gibt es schon etwas länger, aber wirklich lange  nicht. Und schon lange ist das auch nicht im Einsatz. Gerade mal in  einem
> Das kommt jetzt dann erst. Wird aber im Serverbereich die Effizienz mehr  oder weniger Revolutionieren. Du musst ja ca. genau so viel Strom für  die Kühlung rechnen, wie für die Server an und für sich. Wenn du da auch  nur 50% einsparen kannst, dann haste schnell Millionen gespart. Ende  letzten Jahres ging ja der der Loewe CES in Betrieb, der auch auf Wasser  als Kühlmedium setzt, und der hat damit seine Effizienz dramatisch  gesteigert, setzt dabei aber nicht dieses neue System ein, mit dem sich  die Effizienz nochmals dramatisch steigern ließe.



Ja das ist krass. Schon wenn man alleine bedenkt wieviele Serverräume mit Klimageräten gekühlt werden. Das ist vom Kaufpreis mit Montage, Wartung und allem drum herum eine kostspielige Lösung. 



> Und btw. EE stehen auch nicht in 0815 Büros rum. Da sollte man schon differenzieren



Ja stimmt  leider


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Dann gibts sicher viele die den billig verkaufen, ist doch gut


----------



## fire2002de (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

das ist Intel live. na ja wers kauft selber schuld die gibts auch ohne ^^


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und die direkt am DIE, wurde die auch schon getestet? Wär wirklich ein Traum von Kühlung - irgendwann muss es ja ein Stück vorwärts gehen. Diese Art von Kühlung wäre ja bei GPU's auch möglich. Da GPU's allgemein Hitzköpfe sind kommt das ja bei den GraKas auch noch im Wandel der Zeit.


Ein Prototyp Server lief wie gesagt ohne Probleme ein Jahr lang durch mit der Technik, die auch in dem Video zu sehen ist. IBM hat da wohl einiges getan, was die Zusätze etc anbelangt, um das Silizium/HIS nicht anzugreifen. Scheint aber wirklich keine Probleme zu machen. 



> Wenns Markttauglich ist greifft Intel bestimmt zu ihren eigenen (effizienteren) Mitteln und nicht zur Corsair aber wieso haben sie diese als Abbildung auf der Folie? hmmm


Ich würde mal vermuten, das Sie selbst noch kein ganz fertiges Produkt haben, was ich aber eher nicht glaube, oder aber in Kooperation eine Entwickelt haben, sprich sich das Konzept der integrierten Pumpe in Lizenz geholt haben. Halt ich für den wahrscheinlichsten Fall, denn so hat man das Problem der Pumpenunterbringung in Desktops geklärt. Für kleine Server auch denkbar, wobei da dann bei Blades wohl eher eine große externe Pumpe genommen wird, oder 2 ist einfach Ausfallsicherer.



> Ja das ist krass. Schon wenn man alleine bedenkt wieviele Serverräume mit Klimageräten gekühlt werden. Das ist vom Kaufpreis mit Montage, Wartung und allem drum herum eine kostspielige Lösung.


Darum finde ich das ja auch so revolutionär


----------



## GxGamer (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Hallo,

wenn jemand von euch einen User auf Rechtschreibfehler hinweisen möchte,
achtet bitte darauf das euer Niveau selbst auf einem angemessenen Level bleibt.

Grüße
GxGamer


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und die direkt am DIE, wurde die auch schon getestet? Wär wirklich ein Traum von Kühlung - irgendwann muss es ja ein Stück vorwärts gehen.



Da würde ich vor einem Urteil Tests abwarten - den Wasser direkt am Heatsprader hört sich zwar erstmal gut an, da der Heatspreader aber komplett Plan ist, ist die Wärmeübergangsfläche auf das Wasser deutlich geringer als in einem strukturierten Kühler.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

1 Jahr im 24/7 Einsatz?

Ich glaub das sollte ausreichen um zu zeigen, das es funktioniert.

Zudem vergisst du den entscheidenden Faktor an dem System, bzw besser gesagt gleich 2.

1. Dadurch das du KEINE WLP hast, ist dein Wärmeleitkoeffizient wesentlich höher. WLPs sind ja eigentlich sehr schlechte Wärmeleiter, vergrößern aber die Kontaktfläche, wodurch es sich am Ende doch lohnt.
2. So groß ist die Fläche auch nicht bei einer Wakü zwischen Kühler und Wasser, wobei das ja auch nicht der entscheidende Punkt ist. Der Entscheidende ist der zwischen DIE und Kühler. Wie der Kühler wiederum gekühlt wird ist Jacke wie Hose. Aus Grund 1 hast du deswegen auch eine zichfache Kühlleistung, weil du die "isolierende" WLP-Schicht nicht hast, sondern einen direkten Übergang ins Kühlmedium erreichst.


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> 1 Jahr im 24/7 Einsatz?
> 
> Ich glaub das sollte ausreichen um zu zeigen, das es funktioniert.



Ich habe nicht bestritten das es grundsätzlich funktioniert



Skysnake schrieb:


> So groß ist die Fläche auch nicht bei einer Wakü zwischen Kühler und Wasser, wobei das ja auch nicht der entscheidende Punkt ist.



Doch genau das ist der entscheindende Punkt - Denn der Wärmeübergang von Matall auf Wasser oder Luft ist deutlich schlechter als von Metall auf Metall (verbunden mit WLP). Die Wakühersteller machen ihre aufwendigen Kühlstrukturen ja nicht zum Spaß. Das eine größere Wärmeübergangsfläche zwischen Metall und Wasser bzw. Metall zu Luft zu besseren Temperaturen auf der CPU führen ist durch diverse Tests mehrfach belegt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aus Grund 1 hast du deswegen auch eine zichfache Kühlleistung, weil du die "isolierende" WLP-Schicht nicht hast, sondern einen direkten Übergang ins Kühlmedium erreichst.



Und genau da hätte ich wiegesagt einen Test der das belegt.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ich suchs raus, dauert aber doch etwas länger -.-


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

na da bin ich mal gespannt

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Sodele, die Sache war doch nicht ganz so trivial, wie ich es im Kopf hatte.

Denn da muss ich zugeben, habe ich einen Fehler gemacht. WLP hat mit rund 10 W/(m*K) eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Wasser mit 0,6 W/(m*K) (bei 20°C).

Da musste ich dann auch wirklich nochmals richtig scharf nachdenken, was der Witz an der Sache war, das Wasser dennoch VIEL besser ist. Dieses Detail habe ich mir wirklich falsch gemerkt, ist aber auch wirklich leicht zu verwechseln, wie man gleich merkt.

Bei der WLP hat man mehr oder weniger einen Feststoff, der sich eben nicht bewegt. Daher zählt hier auch die Wärmeleitfähigkeit, da von einer Stelle zur anderen die Wärme eben durchgehen muss.

Bei dem dargestellten System ist das Kühlmedium aber nicht fest, sondern flüssig, und nicht nur das, es ist auch in Bewegung also einer Dynamik unterworfen. Hier schlägt dann wohl auch der Witz/Knackpunkt an der ganzen Sache zu. Durch die feinen Strukturen etc. hat man einen guten Fluss am Medium vorbei, das zu kühlen ist. Die Kontaktzeiten sind also sehr kurz. In diesem Fall wird die Wärmeleitfähigkeit dann aber vernachlässigbar, da die Wärme eben nicht mehr innerhalb des Mediums transportiert werden muss, sondern nur noch der Wärmeüberganskoeffizient eine Rolle spielt. Da sich das Kühlmedium eben in Bewegung befindet, und die reine Wärmeleitfähigkeit keine Rolle mehr spielt, wie gesagt durch die extrem kurzen Kontaktzeiten noch verstärkt.

Zieht man nun eine entsprechende Seite hierzu zur Rate, sieht man, das der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient für Wasser bei einem Plattenwärmetauscher einen Wert von 350-1200 W/(m²*K) hat, was wie man sieht deutlich über dem Wert einer WLP mit 10 W/(m*K) liegt. Die Werte können für Wasser hierbei je nach dem wie das jetzt genau aufgebaut wurde, wie man auf der Seite sieht sehr stark variieren. Es sind also auch Werte von rund 10.000 umsetzbar.

Der Witz daran ist also kein festes Medium mehr dazwischen zu haben, sondern einen direkten dynamischen Kontakt zu erhalten.

Ich bitte diesen nahezu unverzeihlichen Fehler von mir den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten hier mit dem Wärmeleitkoeffizienten vertauscht zu haben zu entschuldigen. Und ja das meine ich ernst...

Jetzt zufrieden XE85?

EDIT: Ok hatte mich grad beim nochmals durchlesen schon gewundert, hab ein ² übersehen. Damit macht das die Sache noch etwas komplizierter.

Also wir müssen uns doch die Arbeit eines konkreten Aufbaus machen..

Nehmen wir 1/100 mm WLP an und 0,5 cm reines Kupfer als Kühler. Ist denke ich jetzt kein unrealistischer Werte sind.

Der Einfachheit halber nehmen wir eine Grundfläche von 0,01 m² an.

Die Werte wären dann folgende 

klassische WaKü:
Lamba_1=10 W/(m*K)  Lamdba_2=236 W/(m*K) Lambda_3=398 W/(m*K), A=0,01m² l_1=0,00001m l_2=0,005m dT=10K

Sodele da wir eine mehrlagigen Aufbau haben, müssen wir jetzt 
->durch die WLP: Q´=10 W/(m*K)*0,01m²/0,00001m*10K=100.000 W
->durch den HIS: Q´=236 W/(m*K)*0,01m²/0,0001m*10K=236.000 W
 durch den Kühler Q´=398W/(m*K)*0,01m²/0,005m*10K=7380 W

Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber da ist ein Hacken dran 

Wir müssen uns jetzt davon verabschieden einfach die Wärmeleitfähigkeit zu verwenden, sondern müssen den Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten  (U) verwenden, der sich wie folgt berechnet:

U=1/(R_se+d_1/Lamda_1+d_2/Lambda_2+... R_si)

R_se ist der äußere Wäremübergangswiderstand [m²*K/W] und R_si der innere 

[Da ich R_si nicht kenne, lassen wir das mal weg....  oder auch nicht ]

Also R_si=d_1/Lamda_1=0,000001

Also bleibt noch U=1/( d_1/Lamda_1+d_2/Lambda_2+...)

->U=1/(0,000001 + 0,00001/10 + 0,0001/236 + 0,00001/10 + 0,005/398+1/10.000)=8621 W/(m²*K)
WLP->HIS->WLP->Kupferkühler->Wasser

direkt WaKü:
alpha =10.000 W/(m²*K) dT=10K A=0,01m²
-> Q´=10.000 W/(m²*K)*0,01m²*10K=1.000 W


Anmerkung:

mit U und alpha rechnet man jetzt gleich weiter.

EDIT2: 

Ah einen Leichtsinnsfehler gemacht. ein 1/alpha vergessen -.-

Muss doch noch R_si ausrechnen...

Sodele, wie man jetzt sieht ist die direkte Wasserkühlung besser, da alpha=10.000 W/(m²*k) eben größer ist als U=8621 W/(m²*K)

So und jetzt geh ich Fernsehen........


Hoffe DAS reicht jetzt. Ich hoffe ist jetzt auch kein Rechenfehler mehr drin... Wenn doch melden...

Ich hoffe damit ist jetzt genug Diskussionsgrundlage vorhanden.


----------



## klefreak (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

deine berechnung zeigt, dass du durch diese direkte WaKÜ im optimalfall eine um ca 20% verbesserte Wärmeabfuhr erreichen kannst !?
aber 
1: in einem WaKÜ Körper hast du im vergleich zum SI eine vergrößerte Oberfläche, für den Wärmeübergang ins Wasser,die du nicht berücksichtigt hast ?
2: den Kühlkörper kann mna schlecht/nicht reinigen, wodurch das System für den Hausgebrauch schon mal problematisch wird
--> in einem Serverraum kann man gut die Kühlflüssigkeit mittels zb FIlter "sauber" halten, was der HEimanwender sicherlich nicht so hinbekommt (Farbzusätze in der WaKü,...

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ich halte das eher den Optimalfall in Richtung normale Wakü. Die Schichtdicke von 1/100 mm WLP ist schon sehr dünn gewählt. Wollte da aber jetzt keine Werte von 5-10/100 nehmen, nicht das es heißt, ich würde das "schön" rechnen.
Die Oberfläche der Metallteile ist aber halt nie ganz glatt, daher muss man wohl etwas mehr als 1/100 nehmen im Mittel. Dazu kommt noch, das die Leitfähigkeitswerte für reines Küpfer/Aluminium gewählt wurden. Ist wohl etwas schlechter im realen Kühler. 

Was die Sache anbelangt mit der Flächenvergrößerung so ist das nicht ganz so einfach. Gibt kein Problem, das bei der direkten Wakü auch so zu machen, wenn es was bringt, könnte sogar sein. (aber nn grad nochmal alles durchrechnen...) Problem ist aber, das man dort recht schnell verdammt lange Strecken bekommt, da man sich ja horizontal durchs Material bewegen muss. Die Effekte dürften sehr klein sein gegenüber den anderen. 
Gleiches trifft wohl für die Flächenvergrößerung am Kühlkörper hin. Sollte marginal sein. Die Kühlstrukturen sind ja auch nur direkt über dem Chip (z.B. bei GPU sieht man das schön). Das sollte kein großes Problem sein, zumal mit weniger Oberfläche wieder kleinere Kanäle entstehen, was wieder die Geschwindigkeit des Mediums erhöht, was wie man auf der von mir geposteten Seite entnehmen kann wieder zu einer Erhöhung des Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten führt.
Ist also wohl auch mehr oder weniger ein Nullsummenspiel, bzw im niedrigen Prozent-Bereich, also auch erst mal vernachlässigbar.

Ich würde summa summarum also eher den Unterschied real größer Ansätzen. Wobei selbst bei Gleichstand, sich die Sache eindeutig zugunsten der direkten WaKü entwickelt, wenn man die Kühlstruktur direkt ins Silizium packt, denn dann vergrößert man schlagartig drastisch die Kontaktfläche zwischen Silizium und Kühlmedium. Das bekommst du bei der WLP+HIS so nicht nicht, da die Grundfläche ja gleich bleibt, und nicht wie dort wirklich vergrößert wird, da man sich einfach im Silizium dann befindet.

Was allerdings wirklich so ne Sache ist, ist die Sache mit Partikeln. Da geb ich dir recht, das könnte Problematisch werden.

Btw. wenn ich mal 1/10 Schichtdicke für die WLP nehme, was ich irgendwie realistischer empfinde, dann bekomme ich: 7463 W/(m²*K)

PS:
Hab mal jetzt doch geschaut, wie realistisch die Werte sind, und musste feststellen, das ich verdammt zu Gunsten einer normalen WaKü gerechnet habe 

Sodele nehmen wir uns mal den HIS vor. Wenn ich nach dem hier gehe, ist der HIS ca 2,5-3mm dick.

WLP ist unter dem HIS wohl 1mm dick. Die WLP zwischen Kühler und HIS lassen wir mal bei 1/10mm dann schauen wir mal, was bei rum kommt 

Also...

U=1/(0,0001+0,001/10+0,003/236+0,001/10+0,005/398+1/10.000)=2351 W/(m²*K)

Das sind dann wohl der realistische Wert, wenn man realistischere Werte für die Dicke von WLP und HIS nimmt. Hätte echt nicht gedacht, das die wirklich so dick sind. Aber naja, so ist es halt. Damit ist die direkte WaKü 4 mal (mindestens) so effizient in der Kühlleistung. Da kann man dann noch so viel drehen wie mal will durch die Geometrie, da wird man vielleicht wenns hoch kommt vielleicht auf 2500 kommen.

Bei der direkten Wakü sollte sich aber schlicht durch einen schnelleren Kühlmittelstrom die Kühlleistung nochmals schön steigern lassen. Von der Integrierung direkt ins Silizium ganz zu schweigen. Da hat man ja schnell die zich fache Kontaktfläche zwischen DIE und Kühlmittel, durch die Kapillaren, die ja eine verdammt große Oberfläche im Verhältnis zum Volumen haben.

Man kann mir also wirklich nicht vorwerfen, ich hätte zu Ungunsten der normalen WaKü vorher gerechnet.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was XE dazu meint


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ich halte eine Boxed WaKü zwar für realistisch, glaube aber nicht, dass es sich um IBMs geheimnisvolle on-Die Kühlung handelt; ich denke, das wird vorerst doch IBM CPUs (POWER 8) vorbehalten bleiben

Die ES CPUs zeigen ja auch keinerlei Hinweise auf eine derartige Kühllösung, wenn die CPUs einen aufmontierten Wasserkühler ala z196 hätten sollte man das ja bemerken


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Einiges ist mir aufgefallen:

1. Wie kommst du zu den 0,01m2? - das sind 10000mm2 - ein Heatspreader hat ca. 1000mm2 - selbst für eine grobe Berechnung ligt das doch weit daneben
2. Vernachlässigst du bei der berechnung zur normalen Wakü die durch die Kühlerstruktur, Düsen usw. entstehende größere Übergangsfläche bzw. Flussgeschwindigkeit des Wassers. Wie Messungen in diversen Tests zeigen macht das schnell mal 20% Kühlleistung aus.
3. gehst du bei der Berechnung zu deiner "On Die Wakü" davon aus das direkt das Die gekühlt wird - das wiederum ist für Retail Desktop CPUs ausgeschlossen - ohne Heatspreader lassen sich aktuelle LGA CPUs gar nicht im Sockel montieren - Also wenn kommt bei Retail CPUs maximal eine direkte Heat Spreader Kühlung



Skysnake schrieb:


> Man kann mir also wirklich nicht vorwerfen, ich hätte zu Ungunsten der normalen WaKü vorher gerechnet.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung - wie gesagt ignorierst du komplett die Kühlstrukturen aktueller Wakühler und 2. rechnest du bei deiner Wakü mit einer On Die Kühlung - für den Retail Desktopmarkt ist das wie erwähnt absolut ungeeignet. 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Einiges ist mir aufgefallen:
> 
> 1. Wie kommst du zu den 0,01m2? - das sind 10000mm2 - ein Heatspreader hat ca. 1000mm2 - selbst für eine grobe Berechnung ligt das doch weit daneben


Spielt keine Rolle, da es bei beiden als gleicher Faktor eingeht. Sets es auf 1 dann ist das auch gut. 



> 2. Vernachlässigst du bei der berechnung zur normalen Wakü die durch die Kühlerstruktur, Düsen usw. entstehende größere Übergangsfläche bzw. Flussgeschwindigkeit des Wassers. Wie Messungen in diversen Tests zeigen macht das schnell mal 20% Kühlleistung aus.


Nope ist nicht vernachlässigt worden.....
Wenn du dir noch mals die Seite anschaust, auf der die Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten für verschiedene Situationen bei Wasser aufgetragen sind, dann wirst du sehen das dieser von verschiedenen Dingen abhängt, wie z.B. der Geschwindigkeit mit der Wasser strömt. Die Kühlstruktur/Düsen sind damit abgehandelt in erster Näherung, da ich die Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten für beide Fälle gleich gesetzt habe. Da dürfte sich dann auch nicht mehr sehr viel hin oder her ergebe, zumal der Unterschied in der Fläche ca auf einen Faktor 2-3 hinauslaufen würde. Mehr ist da nicht raus zu holen bei der Form der Kühler. Du darfst nicht den Fehler machen und irgendwelche Teile am Arsch der Welt auf dem Kühler mit ein zu rechnen.... (Falls du an einen GPU-Kühler denkst) zumal die Kühler auf der CPU ja recht klein sind. So viel Fläche ist da nicht. Wobei die Spitzen etc. wieder schlechter zur Kühlung beitragen, als der untere Bereich einer Kühlrippe, weil eben wieder 1-3mm an Strecke im Kupfer zurückgelegt werden muss als Wärmeleitung, und wie wir wissen, fällt die Wärme über den Weg da ab, wie der Druck in einem Rohr....



> 3. gehst du bei der Berechnung zu deiner "On Die Wakü" davon aus das direkt das Die gekühlt wird - das wiederum ist für Retail Desktop CPUs ausgeschlossen - ohne Heatspreader lassen sich aktuelle LGA CPUs gar nicht im Sockel montieren - Also wenn kommt bei Retail CPUs maximal eine direkte Heat Spreader Kühlung


Ähm.... ja? Sonst macht die Sache auch keinen Sinn.... Und früher gab es auch keine HIS zudem, wer hat gesagt das es auf aktuelle CPUs passen muss??? Du liest da wieder Sachen, die nirgends gebracht werden....



> Da bin ich anderer Meinung - wie gesagt ignorierst du komplett die Kühlstrukturen aktueller Wakühler und 2. rechnest du bei deiner Wakü mit einer On Die Kühlung - für den Retail Desktopmarkt ist das wie erwähnt absolut ungeeignet.
> 
> mfg



Siehe oben..... 

Btw. wäre mal cool mal konstruktiv drüber zu reden und nicht nur alles schlecht zu machen....

Wenn du der Auffassung bist, das die Kühlstruktur einen viel größeren Einfluss hat, dann zeigs mir halt, und rechne es aus. Ich glaub dir nämlich nicht, dass das mehr als einen Faktor 2-3 ausmacht (Maximal!).


----------



## widder0815 (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Waren bei den alten CPU´s die Wasserkühler nicht direkt auf der offenen CPU? weil sie Offen waren ? gab das irgendwelche Kühlleistungs Rekorde im vergleich zu Geschlossenen CPU´s ? 
Ich glaube nicht , also was solls


----------



## Skysnake (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Naja, was es am Ende soll kann ich dir ganz einfach sagen 

Um Moors law einzuhalten, hat man bis vor einer Weile auf immer kleinere Strukturgrößen und immer komplexere Kerne und immer höhere Taktraten, durch die bessere Fertigung. Das ging wie wir wissen aber nicht immer so weiter. Daher machen wir jetzt in immer mehr Kerne und verringert halt noch immer die Strukturgröße, damit die Effizienz steigt. Das geht aber auch nicht mehr lange so weiter 2030 wird man da nach aktuellen Überlegungen das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht haben. Dann ist mit Verdoppelung der Leistung alle x (1,5 Jahre müsste es gewesen sein) Schicht im Schacht, denn unter 10 nm wirds ziemlich böse, und spätestens bei 0,1nm hat man die physikalische Grenze ALLER ALLER ALLER spätestens erreicht. Eher schon bei 1-10 nm irgendwo. 

So was kann man dagegen jetzt machen? Bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Ganz ehrlich so ziemlich die einzige Lösung die den Leuten dazu einfällt ist das Stapeln der Chips. Da gibt es aber einige Probleme zu lösen:


Pinlimetierung
[-]Datenaustausch​[-]Stromversorgung​
Kühlung
die ganzen Chips aufeinander pappen

Sodele die Pinlimetierung hat man eventuell schon gelöst, durch den Anschluss von Glasfasern direkt an den Kanten des Silizium (auch von IBM). Muss noch entwickelt werden, man ist da aber auf einem guten Weg und hat ja noch einige Zeit. Was halt noch bleibt ist der zweite Teil der Pinlimitierung, die Stromversorgung. Hier sieht es schon etwas haariger aus, wobei der Wegfall aller Datenpins schon etwas für Entspannung sorgen sollte. Man kann eventuell auch nicht nur von der Unterseite Stromanschlüsse anbringen, sondern auch von der anderen. Ist aber wirklich noch ein Problem über das man sich gewaltig den Kopf zerbrechen muss...

Bleibt noch das Zusammensetzen der Chips, was kein größeres Problem zu schein seint, und die Kühlung, und genau dafür ist die fertige Entwicklung der Kühlung wohl die Lösung. Dadurch das man direkt durchs Silizium geht, hat man genug Kühlfläche, und ist auch nah genug dran um HotSpots zu verhindern, um die Kühlleistung zu bringen, die bei einer x-fach gestapelten CPU erforderlich ist.

Darum ist das durchaus wichtig auf lange Sicht 

Ganz abgesehen davon ist es aber auch für jeden anderen gut, sobald es auf den Markt kommt, da sich damit Energieeinsparungen von bis zu ~50% erreichen lassen sollten (hängt von VERDAMMT vielen Faktoren ab..., im Extremfall wären sogar 80% oder mehr drin, da man sich den Strom/Gas whot ever für die Heizung spart!) Da sind Milliarden wenn nicht Billionen an Einsparpotenzial bei den Unternehmen weltweit vorhanden. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das es unsere Ressourcen und die Umwelt schonen würde!

Das soll die ganze Entwicklung also


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nope ist nicht vernachlässigt worden.....



Dann zitiere mit bitte genau den Teil der Rechnung wo du das berücksichtigst



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm.... ja? Sonst macht die Sache auch keinen Sinn.... Und früher gab es auch keine HIS zudem, wer hat gesagt das es auf aktuelle CPUs passen muss??? Du liest da wieder Sachen, die nirgends gebracht werden....



Ähm ... es geht hier um die kommenden Sandy Bridge E CPUs bzw dessen Boxed Kühlung bei den Desktop CPUs und nicht um irgendwelche zukünftigen CPUs oder fertigen Servern. Und SBe wird in der Regel einen IHS haben - von Ausnahmen wie Apple und IBM Fertigrechner/server mal abgesehn. Und genau darum gehts hier, also sollten wir auch damit rechnen und diskutieren.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn du der Auffassung bist, das die Kühlstruktur einen viel größeren Einfluss hat, dann zeigs mir halt, und rechne es aus.



Da braucht man nichts rechnen - man braucht nur Tests von Wakühlern lesen, der abstand vom schlechtesten zum besten Kühler beträgt oft 20% und mehr. Und dabei hat schon der schlechteste Kühler eine Struktur. Folglich muss der Abstand zwischen Struktur und keiner nochmal deutlich größer sein.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw. wäre mal cool mal konstruktiv drüber zu reden und nicht nur alles schlecht zu machen....



Das versuche ich, nur fällt einem das schwer wenn du ständig mit Argumenten und Rechnungen kommst (direkte On Die Kühlung zB.) die so bei Sandy Bridge E, um den geht es ja schließlich hier, im Dekstopbereich faktisch zu 99,9% nicht vorhanden sein werden. Nochmal, ich bezweifle nicht das diese neuartige Wakü funktioniert und eine On Die Kühlung durchaus effektiv sein kann, nur wie gesagt darum geht es hier nicht. Hier gehts um die eventuelle Boxed Wakü von Sandy Bridge E in der Desktopausführung.



widder0815 schrieb:


> Waren bei den alten CPU´s die Wasserkühler  nicht direkt auf der offenen CPU? weil sie Offen waren ? gab das  irgendwelche Kühlleistungs Rekorde im vergleich zu Geschlossenen CPU´s ?


 
Direkt kann man das nicht vergleichen weil sich ja auch die Wakühler verbessert haben. Es gibt aber messungen mit geköpften CPUs - das verbessert sich die Temperatur vll im Mittel um 2-3°. Da die aktuellen LGA Sockel ja mechanisch einen IHS benötigen damit man die CPU überhaupt montieren kann ist es auch mehr als unwahrscheinlich das in nächster Zukunft wieder IHS lose CPUs in den Retail Markt kommen. Zumal ja dann auch wieder das frühere Problem der abgebrochenen Die Ecken dazukommt. Ich glaube nicht das sich das einer der großen CPU Hersteller im Retailmarkt nochmal antut.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Dann zitiere mit bitte genau den Teil der Rechnung wo du das berücksichtigst


Kannst oder willst du es nicht verstehen?

Der letzte Term in der Rechnung trägt dem Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten rechnung, der beim Übergang Festkörper->Flüssigkeit hängt der Wärmedurchgangskoeffizient von der Geometrie, sprich dem Strömungsverhalten ab. Das habe ich dir eigentlich auch versucht zu erklären... Es kommt also nicht nur auf die Fläche, sondern im besonderen Maße auch auf die Geschwindigkeit an, mit der du das Wasser am Kühler vorbei bewegst. Als Wert habe ich mal den Wert angenommen, den ich auch für die direkte Kühlung genommen habe, was aber wohl relativ unrealistisch ist, da die Technik durch die feinen Kapillare hierfür besonders gut geeignet ist. Das sollte die Veränderung der Kühlfläche mehr als wett machen.
Zudem muss man bei der Kühlfläche wie schon oben gesagt, die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Kupfers berücksichtigen. Das drückt nicht viel die Effizienz, aber bei den niedrigen Temperaturdeltas.



> Ähm ... es geht hier um die kommenden Sandy Bridge E CPUs bzw dessen Boxed Kühlung bei den Desktop CPUs und nicht um irgendwelche zukünftigen CPUs oder fertigen Servern. Und SBe wird in der Regel einen IHS haben - von Ausnahmen wie Apple und IBM Fertigrechner/server mal abgesehn. Und genau darum gehts hier, also sollten wir auch damit rechnen und diskutieren.


Aha, du hast also Intel interne Papiere bei dir rumliegen, die sagen ob die neuen CPUs einen HIS haben werden, oder nicht. Soso....



> Da braucht man nichts rechnen - man braucht nur Tests von Wakühlern lesen, der abstand vom schlechtesten zum besten Kühler beträgt oft 20% und mehr. Und dabei hat schon der schlechteste Kühler eine Struktur. Folglich muss der Abstand zwischen Struktur und keiner nochmal deutlich größer sein.


Du hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden..... Les dir nochmals meine Ausführungen durch und die Wikipedia-Artikel, die ich verlinkt habe. Wenn du dann noch fragen hast, dann sag was du daran nicht verstanden hast, das der Wärmedurchgangskoeffizient eben von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, und damit von der Geometrie abhängt....



> Das versuche ich, nur fällt einem das schwer wenn du ständig mit Argumenten und Rechnungen kommst (direkte On Die Kühlung zB.) die so bei Sandy Bridge E, um den geht es ja schließlich hier, im Dekstopbereich faktisch zu 99,9% nicht vorhanden sein werden. Nochmal, ich bezweifle nicht das diese neuartige Wakü funktioniert und eine On Die Kühlung durchaus effektiv sein kann, nur wie gesagt darum geht es hier nicht. Hier gehts um die eventuelle Boxed Wakü von Sandy Bridge E in der Desktopausführung.


Ja wat denn nu? Du wolltest beweise dafür, dass das besser ist, und hast es mir nicht geglaubt, jetzt sagste was anderes. 



> Direkt kann man das nicht vergleichen weil sich ja auch die Wakühler verbessert haben. Es gibt aber messungen mit geköpften CPUs - das verbessert sich die Temperatur vll im Mittel um 2-3°. Da die aktuellen LGA Sockel ja mechanisch einen IHS benötigen damit man die CPU überhaupt montieren kann ist es auch mehr als unwahrscheinlich das in nächster Zukunft wieder IHS lose CPUs in den Retail Markt kommen. Zumal ja dann auch wieder das frühere Problem der abgebrochenen Die Ecken dazukommt. Ich glaube nicht das sich das einer der großen CPU Hersteller im Retailmarkt nochmal antut.
> 
> mfg


Da sieht man mal wieder, das du das System ÜBERHAUPT nicht verstanden hast. Du hast NULL komme NULL rein garkeinen Kontakt zum DIE, außer mit dem Wasser. Daher ist der HIS auch total überflüssig. Die Gefahr von früher besteht absolut nicht mehr, das man eine Ecke des DIE abbrechen könnte, denn du hast keinen Druck auf dem Ding, außer vom Wasser, das du durch jagst. 
Zudem wo brauchst du bitte bei einem aktuellen Sockel einen HIS?  
Wenn man den weg macht, muss der Kühler halt eine etwas dickere Grundplatte haben, um die 3-4mm zu überbrücken. Gibt sogar glaub ich welche zu kaufen, die ohne HIS funktionieren, indem man Unterlagsscheiben oder so weg lässt. Hab zumindest mal hier was davon gelesen, wo es ums köpfen der CPUs ging.


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Ich gebs auf, eine weitere Diskussion hat hier absolut keinen Sinn und ich hab auch kein Lust dazu - nur 2 Dinge:



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder, das du das System ÜBERHAUPT nicht verstanden hast.



In diesem Absatz ging es rein um den unterschied in der Temperatur zwischen einer CPU mit IHS und einer ohne IHS bei sonst unveränderter Kühlung. Lies bitte wenigsten meine Posts richtig bevor du mir solche Dinge vorwirfst.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem wo brauchst du bitte bei einem aktuellen Sockel einen HIS?



Weil die ganze Mechanik eines LGA Sockels darauf ausgelegt ist. Eine CPU ohne IHS (auch eine geköpfte) lässt sich in einem LGA Sockel ohne Modifiaktionen am Sockel nicht montieren. Und die mittlerweile zahlreichen Bilder, Folien, usw. zeigen das auch SBE einen LGA Sockel haben wird.


Kommen wir doch einfach wieder zum Thema zurück. Und da deuted aktuell alles darauf hin das intel (wenn überhaupt) eine Wakü mit dem System von Asetec oder ähnlich, so wie auf der Folie zu sehen, beilegen wird und keine Wakü die sich gerade im Experimentierstadium befindet und aktuell in keinster Weise Ratail Markt tauglich ist. Solltest du Quellen haben die hier etwas anderes, zumindest andeuten, dann natürlich immer her damit.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> *Zumal ja dann auch wieder das frühere Problem der abgebrochenen Die Ecken dazukommt*. Ich glaube nicht das sich das einer der großen CPU Hersteller im Retailmarkt nochmal antut.


Das hast du nicht geschrieben oder wie? 

Darauf habe ich mich bezogen, und das streitest du jetzt doch nicht etwa ab?

Was ich jetzt aber nicht verstehe ist, in welcher Form die "Mechanik" eines LGA-Sockels eine HIS zwingend erforderlich macht. Das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Könntest du das bitte erklären, warum das anscheinend nicht möglich ist?


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht geschrieben oder wie?
> 
> Darauf habe ich mich bezogen, und das streitest du jetzt doch nicht etwa ab?



Ja das habe ich geschrieben, aber wo liegt dein Problem? Du willst ja jetzt hoffentlich nicht abstreiten das es zu Zeiten der IHS losen CPUs (vor allem beim Athlon XP) desöfteren Probleme mit abgebrochen DIE Ecken bei der Kühlermontage gab. Ich muss dir jetzt hoffentlich nicht die entsprechenden Threads raussuchen. Und derartige Probleme können natürlich wieder auftreten wenn man wieder damit beginnt IHS lose CPUs im Retailmarkt zu verkaufen. Zudem hast du ja den ganzen Absatz zitiert - wenn du dich nur auf einen bestimmten Teil beziehst dann zitiere auch nur den Teil. Und dieser Teil war nur eine Randnotiz.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt aber nicht verstehe ist, in welcher Form die "Mechanik" eines LGA-Sockels eine HIS zwingend erforderlich macht. Das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Könntest du das bitte erklären, warum das anscheinend nicht möglich ist?



Die beiden makierten Teile der Sockelklappe ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...drücken auf den makierten Teil des IHS....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und fixieren dadurch die CPU im Sockel. Ohne einen derartigen IHS würde die CPU zum einen gar nicht im Sockel fixiert und zum anderen würde der Kühler nicht am DIE sondern an dieser Klappe aufliegen. Um in eine IHS lose CPU im LGA Sockel zu betreiben muss auch die Klappe enfernd und die CPU nur durch den Kühler gehalten werden. Das wird durchaus gemacht - von Apple zB wie erwähnt - für Retail wäre das absolut iungeeignet - schon allein wegen der Garantie

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (24. April 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung?*

Du hast da aber geschrieben, dass das alte Problem der abbrechenden DIE-Kanten, was früher ja wirklich ein Thema war, wieder aufkommen würde, was ja nicht stimmt. Zudem war aus meiner Sicht eigentlich klar, auf welche Passage ich mich beziehe. Ich grenz die Sache aber das nächste mal genauer ein. Das ist schon berechtigt, und macht das Verständnis einfacher.

Was du mit dem HIS+Sockel meinst, versteh ich jetzt auch. Allerdings beziehst du dich da auf einen bestehenden Sockel. Der 2011er ist ein neuer, es wäre also kein Problem die beiden Hubbel zur Befestigung einfach 2-3mm weiter nach unten zu ziehen. Würde man das auf einen bestehenden anwenden, gebe ich dir aber völlig recht, wäre es absolut unpraktisch, da man dann 2 Metallstreifen oder so anbringen müsste. Da es aber ein neuer Sockel ist, stellt sich dieses Problem an und für sich nicht, bzw. wäre mit minimalstem Aufwand zu umgehen. Die Hubbel halt einfach wie gesagt ein Stück nach unten ziehen und schon das Problem gelöst. 
Dann seh ich auch keine etwaigen Probleme mit der Garantie wie du, weil an und für sich dann nichts ändert.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

*Update:

Intel hat es sich nun offenbar anders überlegt und plant seine Sandy  Bridge E CPUs komplett ohne Kühler zu liefern. Bei Xeons ist das  mittlerweile Standart, die CPUs werden auch in der Boxed Version ohne  Kühler geliefert. intel möchte lediglich einen Referenzkühler anbieten,  der aber eben nicht bei der CPU mitgeliefert wird. Ein nachvollziehbarer  SChritt, schließlich verwendet praktisch kein Käufer einer derartigen  CPU den Boxed Kühler.

mfg
*


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Extrablatt Extrablatt....

Laut neuesten Meldungen aus *nicht genannten Quellen* gibt es die Meldung, der neue Referenzkühler sei eine Teflon-Bratpfanne in den Maßen 30x30mm. Hiermit soll das schnelle Ei zwischen drin oder das Heißwasser für den Kaffee ermöglicht werden...

EDIT: 
Ok im Startpost hast du die Quelle angegeben, wenn du das aber schon hier ans Ende packst, bei einem derart alten Thread, dann solltest du die Quelle dort nochmals angeben.

Und btw. selektive Berichterstattung ist ja wohl nett formuliert, zu dem was du hier geschrieben hast... Entweder man schreibt alles, oder man lässt es, aber 80% der Infos aus der Quelle weg lassen ist nicht sonderlich toll. Entweder man glaubt einer Quelle/hält Sie für seriös, oder man tut es nicht. Aber nicht einfach nur das raus nehmen, was einem gerade ins Weltbild passt.

Daher hier der Orginaltext:



> How many of you rely on aftermarket coolers for your CPU? We don't know  anyone that thinks Intel's stock coolers are great and when details  reached us of Intel not shipping coolers with its upcoming Sandy  Bridge-E processors we were at first surprised, but considering the  target market it makes a lot of sense.
> The upcoming Core i7 processor from Intel, the 3820, 3930K and the 3960X  will all ship without a cooler in the box. That said, Intel has decided  to offer own brand coolers for the platform, it's just that they won't  come in the box with the CPU. We can't really see why anyone would buy  an Intel cooler over a third party cooler as not even Intel's high-end  heatpipe cooler for its current and past Extreme Edition models were all  that great. Some of the third party cooler makers will have products  ready at launch, but worst case scenario, we might be looking at a  cooler shortage at launch.
> On top of this, we're hearing that although the rated TDP is 130W these  beasts are consuming closer to 180W and that's without even overclocking  them. In fact, according to PSU design guidance we've seen, Intel is  telling power supply makers to make sure their Sandy Bridge-E PSUs can  cope with a peak current of 23A on the 12V2 rail and based on an 80  percent or better efficiency rating of the PSU.
> As such it might be a very good idea to invest in a water cooling kit if  you're planning on going Sandy Bridge-E, especially if you're planning  on pushing the boat out and overclock. The bad news for LN2 crowd is  that at least early samples of Sandy Bridge-E is suffering from the  dreaded cold bug, although this might have been fixed in later revisions  of the processor.
> ...




Demnach soll SB-E zwar anscheinend wirklich ohne "Boxed" Kühler kommen, dies aber bei weiten nicht so trivial sein, wie man denkt. Denn laut dieser Meldung soll SB-E nämlich trotz 130W TDP eher an die 180W! verbrauchen. Auch für die Netzteile könnte dies problematisch werden. Intel gibt in seinen Design Guides für Netzteile für SB-E an, dass diese auf der 12V2 Rail mit Stromspitzen von 23A klar kommen müssen, bei einer Effizienz von 80% oder besser. Damit würden wohl die meisten Luftkühler, meiner Meinung nach doch arge Probleme bekommen. VR-Zone spricht daher auch die Befürchtung aus, dass es zu Beginn daher zu Engpässen bei den Kühlern von Drittherstellern kommen könnte. VR-Zone meint daher, das es daher durchaus eine sehr gute Ideen sein könnte, in eine Wasserkühlung zu investieren. 

Die schlechten Nachrichten hören damit allerdings nicht auf. Laut VR-Zone sollen die frühen Samples von SBE vom gefürchteten "cold bug" betroffen sein. OC mit LN2 etc. würde damit nicht möglich sein, dies soll aber _vielleicht_ in späteren Revisionen des Prozessors gefixed werden.

Damit sind wir aber noch nicht einmal am Ende. Der Quadcore 3820 hat sich verzögert und wird erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nach den beiden Hexa-Cores 3930k und 3960X den Markt erreichen. 

Eigene Meinung:
Tja, damit sollten selbst die letzten Optimisten sich von einem "billigen" Einstieg in die Sockel 2011 Plattform verabschieden. Denn der Quad-Core war mehr oder weniger, die einzige Hoffnung, allein für MB, RAM und CPU relativ klar unterhalb der 1k€ Grenze zu bleiben. So wie es aktuell aussieht, wird es wohl eher in Richtung 1k€+ gehen, um zumindest zu Beginn in den Genuss eines Sockel 2011 Systems zu kommen. 
​


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Jetzt spart Intel da auch noch mal ein paar Euro ein? 
Was für eine Schweinerei ist das denn? 
Wenn ich für 500 oder 1000€ eine CPU kaufe, kann ich doch mal davon ausgehen, dass da auch noch für 20-30€ ein brauchbarer Kühler dabei ist. 
Die Witzmeldung des Tages, würde ich mal sagen, wahrscheinlich ist es Intel zu peinlich riesige Kühler mit auszuliefern, damit man die CPUs kühl bekommt.


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



> *nicht genannten Quellen*


 
Was hast du für ein Problem?

Exclusive: Sandy Bridge-E to ship without cooler by VR-Zone.com


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Denn laut dieser Meldung soll SB-E nämlich trotz 130W TDP eher an die 180W! verbrauchen. Auch für die Netzteile könnte dies problematisch werden. Intel gibt in seinen Design Guides für Netzteile für SB-E an, dass diese auf der 12V2 Rail mit Stromspitzen von 23A klar kommen müssen, bei einer Effizienz von 80% oder besser. Damit würden wohl die meisten Luftkühler, meiner Meinung nach doch arge Probleme bekommen. VR-Zone spricht daher auch die Befürchtung aus, dass es zu Beginn daher zu Engpässen bei den Kühlern von Drittherstellern kommen könnte. VR-Zone meint daher, das es daher durchaus eine sehr gute Ideen sein könnte, in eine Wasserkühlung zu investieren.


 
Heftig. Das wäre aber dann wirklich der Hammer. Es gibt keine Boxed Kühler mehr, weil kein Boxed Kühler die CPU kühlen kann. 
Hmm.. mal sehen, ob der Sockel nicht zu einem riesigen Grab für Intel wird.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Ja, das könnte wirklich sehr böse werden... Vor allem der Imageschaden wäre halt exorbitant. Was die Taktraten für die Octacor Xeons angeht, dar man dann wohl auch mit dem schlimmsten Rechnen. Intel scheints dieses mal wirklich böse übertrieben zu haben. Alles auf eine Karte gesetzt, und gnadenlos verloren, wenn das wirklich alles so stimmt. BD wird damit auf einen Schlag im Server-Markt noch deutlich interessanter. Das bringt für Rechenzentren echt üble Probleme mit sich, wenn da ne CPU mal so derb Strom zieht. Da musst du die Kühlung noch etwas niedriger drehen, und das geht dann richtig ins Geld. 

Naja, und wenn kein LN2 möglich ist, dann gute Nacht, was die Käufer aus dem OC-Bereich angeht. Die lassen dann wohl bis auf GPU-OCler SB-E links liegen, bis der cold bug gefixed ist.

Auch die Hoffnungen auf einen Desktop tauglichen Octa-Core haben damit einen gewaltigen Dämpfer bekommen. Vor 22nm wird das eventuell gar nichts mehr


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Heftig. Das wäre aber dann wirklich der Hammer. Es gibt keine Boxed Kühler mehr, weil kein Boxed Kühler die CPU kühlen kann.
> Hmm.. mal sehen, ob der Sockel nicht zu einem riesigen Grab für Intel wird.



Beim Bulldozer ist es genauso... nur da regt sich komischerweise keiner auf  
Scheint das nächste Problem zu sein, um so mehr Kerne um so weniger MHZ (oder umso wärmer) .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich für 500 oder 1000€ eine CPU kaufe, kann ich doch mal davon ausgehen



wer sich für 700€ eine CPU kauft, dem ist es schnuppe ob er noch für 40€ ein "vernünftigen" Kühler dazu kauft ... da find ich es schlimmer, das AMD eine WaKü braucht, um Intels Mainstreamklasse zu bekämpfen .


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Das wird sich erst zeigen müssen. Die Meldung bzgl. AMD und WaKü kann auch die übelste Ente sein


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



> Demnach soll SB-E zwar anscheinend wirklich ohne "Boxed" Kühler kommen, dies aber bei weiten nicht so trivial sein, wie man denkt. Denn laut dieser Meldung soll SB-E nämlich trotz 130W TDP eher an die 180W! verbrauchen. Auch für die Netzteile könnte dies problematisch werden. Intel gibt in seinen Design Guides für Netzteile für SB-E an, dass diese auf der 12V2 Rail mit Stromspitzen von 23A klar kommen müssen, bei einer Effizienz von 80% oder besser.



Das liegt wahrscheinlich am Turbo Boost 2.0. der ja eine kurzzeitige Dynamische Übertaktung über die TDP hinaus erlaubt

Da diese Kurzzeitigen Verbrauchsspitzen aber von der Wärmekapazität des Kühlkörpers abgefedert werden sollten ist das sicher kein größeres Problem, nur die Stromversorgung muss, wie hier gesagt, auch mit solchen Spitzen klarkommen

Für die Auslegung der Kühler hat das aber kaum Auswirkungen



> Die schlechten Nachrichten hören damit allerdings nicht auf. Laut VR-Zone sollen die frühen Samples von SBE vom gefürchteten "cold bug" betroffen sein. OC mit LN2 etc. würde damit nicht möglich sein, dies soll aber _vielleicht_ in späteren Revisionen des Prozessors gefixed werden.



Na ja... ich kann mir schlimmeres vorstellen, wenn er nicht schon bei Raumtemperatur auftritt...

Ich frag mich auch, woher die das wissen...



> Eigene Meinung:
> Tja, damit sollten selbst die letzten Optimisten sich von einem "billigen" Einstieg in die Sockel 2011 Plattform verabschieden. Denn der Quad-Core war mehr oder weniger, die einzige Hoffnung, allein für MB, RAM und CPU relativ klar unterhalb der 1k€ Grenze zu bleiben. So wie es aktuell aussieht, wird es wohl eher in Richtung 1k€+ gehen, um zumindest zu Beginn in den Genuss eines Sockel 2011 Systems zu kommen.



Ich denke nicht, das irgendwer ein 1000€ 2011er System geplant hat, sinnvoll wäre das jedenfalls so oder so kaum



> Ja, das könnte wirklich sehr böse werden... Vor allem der Imageschaden wäre halt exorbitant.



Wieso das?



> Was die Taktraten für die Octacor Xeons angeht



Die sollen ja angeblich sowieso 150W TDP bekommen, damit werden sie wohl nicht viel niedriger takten als die Sechskerner

Außerdem: TDP ungleich Verbrauch, 150W sind immerhin weniger als doppelt so viel wie die oft für ihre Effizienz gelobten 1155er Topmodelle- bei gut doppelt so viel Leistung



> BD wird damit auf einen Schlag im Server-Markt noch deutlich interessanter.



Wieso das? Die TDP der Bulldozer scheint ja auch nicht gerade niedrig zu werden und über ihre Leistung ist auch noch nichts bekannt

Das der Bulldozer effizienter wird wäre schon eine große Überraschung



> Das bringt für Rechenzentren echt üble Probleme mit sich, wenn da ne CPU mal so derb Strom zieht.



Dafür ist die Leistung/CPU auch brachial, womit man eben bei gleicher Leistung mit weniger CPUs auskommt



> Naja, und wenn kein LN2 möglich ist, dann gute Nacht, was die Käufer aus dem OC-Bereich angeht. Die lassen dann wohl bis auf GPU-OCler SB-E links liegen, bis der cold bug gefixed ist.



Ich denke die "Käufer aus dem OC Bereich" halten sich doch zahlenmäßig sehr in Grenzen, auch wenn sie einen gewissen Werbeeffekt haben; wie es aussieht kann SB-E aber auch ohne Extremkühlung einige Weltrekorde knacken



> Auch die Hoffnungen auf einen Desktop tauglichen Octa-Core haben damit einen gewaltigen Dämpfer bekommen. Vor 22nm wird das eventuell gar nichts mehr



Was ist "Desktop tauglich"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Beim Bulldozer ist es genauso... nur da regt sich komischerweise keiner auf
> Scheint das nächste Problem zu sein, um so mehr Kerne um so weniger MHZ (oder umso wärmer) .



Wo ist es beim Bulldozer genauso?
Dort wird ja nicht auf einen Kühler verzichtet.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> wer sich für 700€ eine CPU kauft, dem ist es schnuppe ob er noch für 40€ ein "vernünftigen" Kühler dazu kauft ... da find ich es schlimmer, das AMD eine WaKü braucht, um Intels Mainstreamklasse zu bekämpfen .


 
Aber immerhin ist einer dabei und was AMD unter einer Wasserkühlung versteht und ob das nicht alles Unsinn ist, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Memphys (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Beim Bulldozer ist es genauso... nur da regt sich komischerweise keiner auf
> Scheint das nächste Problem zu sein, um so mehr Kerne um so weniger MHZ (oder umso wärmer) .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Toll, sone 15€-WaKü, wahrscheinlich zwar eh ne Ente, aber selbst wenn, für 20 Ocken kriegste da mit Sicherheit wieder was besseres. Aber als würde AMD in deren Situation sowas machen, da denken sich doch alle MediaMarkt-PC-Käufer (die wohl eher die Regel sind als wir hier) "Oh, nee, WaKü, viel zu kompliziert, kann auslaufen, kauf ich lieber Intel, die machen was das auch funktioniert". Die warten bis Intel das macht, der Kunden denkt "Hey, is von Intel, WaKüs sind toll" und bringen dann die nächste Generation mit WaKü.

Ausserdem, wenn AMD jetzt keinen boxed-Kühler liefern würde, wärest du wieder einer der ersten die meinen "Öhh, habe nichmal Geld fürn Kühler".


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



> MediaMarkt-PC-Käufer (die wohl eher die Regel sind als wir hier)


 
kaufen meist keine einzelnen CPUs


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Entweder man schreibt alles, oder man lässt es,  aber 80% der Infos aus der Quelle weg lassen ist nicht sonderlich toll.



Ich habe aus der News das entnommen was für den Thread hier wichtig ist. Es geht hier um die Boxed Kühlung und nicht um Spekulationen ob sich der Quadcore verzögert oder gar um deine ständigen Preisspekulationen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Denn laut dieser Meldung soll SB-E nämlich trotz 130W TDP eher an die 180W! verbrauchen.


 
Von Verbrauchen steht dort überhaupt nichts. Das man die TDP (kurzzeitig) überschreitet ist seit dem Turbo bei intel normal und ist auch bei Sandy N so. Man wirkt dem mit einem Vdroop entgegen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich für 500 oder 1000€ eine CPU kaufe, kann ich doch mal davon  ausgehen, dass da auch noch für 20-30€ ein brauchbarer Kühler dabei ist.


 
Wie gesagt, wer nutzt bei dieser CPU den Boxed Kühler? Wohl kaum einer. Zudem hat kein Boxed Kühler einen Wert von 20 oder 30€



Superwip schrieb:


> kaufen meist keine einzelnen CPUs


 
Und schon gar keinen Sandy E



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dort wird ja nicht auf einen Kühler verzichtet.


 
BD ist 1. hier nicht das Thema und 2. tritt er in einem völlig anderen Marktsegment an.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wer nutzt bei dieser CPU den Boxed Kühler? Wohl kaum einer. Zudem hat kein Boxed Kühler einen Wert von 20 oder 30€


 
Intel könnten einen guten Boxed anbieten, in Form eines Tower Kühlers, der leise und wertig ist, dieser könnte dann so um 30€ kosten. Das fällt beim Preis von 1000€ nicht auf und ist allemal besser als gar nichts zu haben, vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Wasserkühlung (ohne gehts ja nicht ) noch nicht lieferbar ist, weil der Sockel neu am Markt ist.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Intel könnten einen guten Boxed  anbieten, in Form eines Tower Kühlers, der leise und wertig ist, dieser  könnte dann so um 30€ kosten.



Bitte ließ doch den Artikel, intel wird einen Referenzkühler anbieten, den sich jeder kaufen kann der ihn haben möchte 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Wasserkühlung (ohne gehts ja nicht ) noch nicht lieferbar ist, weil der Sockel neu am Markt ist.



die Sockelbohrungen sind gleich wie beim Sockel 1366 - passende Kühler also schon



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (ohne gehts ja nicht ).


 
und das steht wo? Aktuelle Top Luftkühler sind für 200Watt TDP ausgelegt - die sollten mit 130Watt problemlos fertig werden

mfg


----------



## Memphys (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Superwip schrieb:


> kaufen meist keine einzelnen CPUs


 Aber PCs und rate mal was da dann dranstehen würde...

@XE85:
Ging ja auch eher um den Bulldozer, nicht um Sandy E.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> Bitte ließ doch den Artikel, intel wird einen Referenzkühler anbieten, den sich jeder kaufen kann der ihn haben möchte


 
Der sollte ohne Aufpreis dabei sein, wieso noch extra Geld ausgeben?


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der sollte ohne Aufpreis dabei sein, wieso noch extra Geld ausgeben?



Wie oft denn noch, wen es bei einem CPU Preis von 1000€ auf die paar € für den Kühler ankommt der soll sich doch bitte keine 1000€ CPU kaufen. Diese Argument sehe ich bei einer 50€ CPU ein, auch noch bei einer 100€ CPU, aber sicher nicht bei einer 1000€ CPU für einen Nischenmarkt in dem sowiso 99,9 % der Leute mit LN2 oder Wakü kühlen.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



> Aber PCs und rate mal was da dann dranstehen würde...



Komplett PCs haben meist Tray CPUs und eigene Kühler (die aber oft nicht besser sind als der Boxed)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> ...  sowiso 99,9 % der Leute mit LN2 oder Wakü kühlen.
> 
> mfg


 
Bei einem Cold Bug? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Komplett PCs haben meist Tray CPUs und eigene Kühler (die aber oft nicht besser sind als der Boxed)



Komplett PCs haben in den Regel den "Intel zertifizieren Kühler" drin und darunter verstehen alle den Boxed.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei einem Cold Bug?



1. steht gar nicht fest das es einen gibt, 2. wo genau er auftritt und 3. war meine Aussage auf das Marksegment bezogen und 4. ist es sehr fraglich woher man das mit dem Cold Bug überhaupt wissen will.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> ...aber sicher nicht bei einer 1000€ CPU für einen Nischenmarkt in dem *sowiso 99,9 % der Leute mit LN2* oder Wakü kühlen.
> 
> mfg


 Das war mal ein klassischen Eigentor....

Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich, das einem so etwas passiert, wenn man einen Artikel nicht ganz liest, und krampfhaft versucht alles Negative aus zu blenden.

Und btw. Man kann die Sache auch ganz anders betrachten:

Bei einer 1k€ CPU sollte es doch wohl gar kein Problem sein, einen absoluten Highend-Kühler bei zu legen, der auch gern 50€ kostet. Auf die 50€ kommt es doch eh nicht mehr an bei 1k€. Zumal da eh nen gewaltiger Prestigeaufschlag drauf ist.... 

So wird nen Schuh draus XE85.

Und btw. die CPU wird mit oder ohne Kühler 1k€ kosten, wie immer halt. Sprich 30-50€ Preisaufschlag von Intel, was Sie sich in die Tasche stecken.... Ganz großes Kino, dass das hier auch noch verteidigt wird 

Da muss die blaue Brille schon sehr dunkel sein...


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das war mal ein klassischen Eigentor....



inwifern, das die Leute in dem Marktsegment mit LN2 kühlen ist tatsache. Die Aussage mit dem Cold Bug hingegen sehr merkwürdig. Zudem schließt ein Cold Bug noch lange keine LN2 Kühlung aus, den dort steht absolut nichts davon wann dieser Auftritt. Wenn er bei -90 Grad auftritt braucht man dennoch LN2 um auf -89 zu kommen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und btw. die CPU wird mit oder ohne Kühler 1k€ kosten, wie immer halt.  Sprich 30-50€ Preisaufschlag von Intel, was Sie sich in die Tasche  stecken.... Ganz großes Kino, dass das hier auch noch verteidigt wird


 
Weil ein Boxed Kühler für intel 20 oder 30€ kostet  - der Boxed Kühler kostet intel vll ein paar € bei den Abnahmemengen. Sieht man ja an den praktisch nicht vorhandenen Preisunterschieden zwischen Tray und Boxed Modellen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> Weil ein Boxed Kühler für intel 20 oder 30€ kostet  - dein Boxed Kühler kostet intel vll ein paar € bei den Abnahmemengen. Reich werden sie durch den Wegfall sicher nicht.


 
Nö, reich nicht, aber sie kassieren noch mal ab, weil sie den Boxed Kühler nun extra verkaufen, aber die CPU weiterhin so teuer anbieten, also verdienen sie so gesehen doppelt.


----------



## Rizzard (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, reich nicht, aber sie kassieren noch mal ab, weil sie den Boxed Kühler nun extra verkaufen



Glaube ich nicht, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das der Boxed-Kühler überhaupt gekauft wird.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, reich nicht, aber sie kassieren  noch mal ab, weil sie den Boxed Kühler nun extra verkaufen



Ich glaube nicht das das von Relevanz ist. Denn wieviele werden wohl den Boxed Kühler dazu kaufen, 0,1% der Käufer vll. Das taucht wohl nichtmal in der Bilanz auf.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

XE85, ich würde mir wirklich an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob ich es nicht lassen würde...

Mal ein kleiner Quote aus DEINER Quelle.. 



> ...these beasts are _*consuming*_ closer to 180W and that's without even overclocking them.
> Read more: Exclusive: Sandy Bridge-E to ship without cooler by VR-Zone.com
> ​



Ich hab mal ganz "dezent" das entscheidende Wort markiert .

Und XE85, wenn du schon mit TDP anfängst, dann sollte dir schon klar sein, dass du sowohl deutlich unter aber eben auch deutlich DRÜBER liegen kannst. Es ist halt nur ein Richtwert für eine imaginäre Standardanwendung. Da gibt es immer Ausreißer nach unten aber eben auch nach oben, wobei da öfters eher zu hoch gegriffen wird.

Aber ich bin mal gespannt darauf, von dir zu hören, wie eine CPU, die 180 W verbraucht, eine Wärmeabfuhr von round about 130W haben soll. Ich bin wirklich gespannt.

Die Energie die du in Form von Strom rein steckst, wird nämlich nahezu zu 100% in Wärme umgewandelt. Das was du an Arbeit verrichtest um die Ladungen umzuladen, haste am Ende nämlich auch in Wärme transformiert. Du musst nur weniger Kühlen, weil es eben nicht nur den Kühler gibt, über den Wärme abgeführt wird 

Und ich hoffe jetzt wirklich inständig, das du nicht mit mir anfangen willst darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das der Boxed-Kühler überhaupt gekauft wird.


 
Es geht letztendlich darum, dass Intel hier noch mal doppelt abkassiert.
Das ist zwar nicht illegal, aber doch eine fragwürdige Politik und lässt Intel in einem schlechten Licht dastehen.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mal gespannt darauf, von dir zu hören, wie eine CPU, die  180 W verbraucht, eine Wärmeabfuhr von round about 130W haben soll. Ich  bin wirklich gespannt.



Wie schon erwähnt wurde kann das mit dem Turbo zusammen hängen. Die 180W könnten der absolute Peak Wert sein die für eine paar Millisekunden, oder meinet wegen ein paar Sekunden auftreten. Das gleiche gibt es bei Sandy N auch. Das ist auch für einen CPU Kühler der für 130Watt ausgelegt ist kein Problem. Die 130Watt sind wohl der Normalwert.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Merkst du gerade eigentlich, wie verblendet du bist? 

Meine Güte...

Im Millisekunden Bereich misst du gar keine Ströme bei so einer komplexen Schaltung... Glaubst du etwa Intel und AMD schmeißen rein aus Spaß an der Freude massig Kondensatoren AUF die Chips drauf, um die Stromversorgung auf dem Chip zu sichern? Die Stromschwankungen in dem Bereich werden recht stark über diese abgefangen. Du musst nämlich bedenken, dass du da ganz schöne Dämpfungen drin hast durch die Leitungen etc. Bei dem ganzen Gebilde kannst du nicht einfach mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz ran gehen etc. da musst du mit der komplexen Betrachtung ran gehen, ansonsten wird das nichts. Die ganzen Millisekunden Sachen werden durch die Kondis auf der CPU und dem MB eigentlich geschluckt. Das kannst du so gar nicht so einfach raus messen.

Und so btw. Bzgl. Sekunden. Von Wärmeleitgeschwindigkeit hast du schon mal was gehört oder? Eigentlich ja, das hab ich dir in diesem Topic ja schon mal erklärt. Ich hoffe du erinnerst dich.

Wenn das Ding für ein paar Sekunden 180W verbrät, kann das durchaus problematisch werden, da es zu Hot-Spots kommen kann. Vielleicht hast du davon schon mal was gehört. Stacked Chips haben mit so etwas z.b. ihre Problemchen 

Also bitte XE85, lass es sein, du reitest dich gerade mit jedem Posting nur noch mehr rein.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Merkst du gerade eigentlich, wie verblendet du bist?



Wie wärs wenn du mal damit aufhörst persönlich zu werden. Wenn du nicht sachlich bleiben kannst dann lass es sein. Niemand zwingt dich hier mitzulesen/schreiben.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding für ein paar Sekunden 180W verbrät, kann das durchaus  problematisch werden, da es zu Hot-Spots kommen kann.



Und warum funktioniert das dann deiner Meinung nach bei Sandy N? Dort ist das nämlich genauso. Es ist ja nicht so das das ganze völlig unkontrolliert abläuft. Bei Sandy N ist diese Grenze 14sekunden wenn ich ich nicht irre. Warum sollte diese Technik also nicht auch bei Sandy E funktionieren? Das es Hotspots kommt ist klar, da diese Technik aber nur dann zum einsatz kommt, also der Kühler kalt ist und die meisten Reserven hat ist das offensichltich kein Problem.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also bitte XE85, lass es sein, du reitest dich gerade mit jedem Posting nur noch mehr rein.


 
Lass du es doch mal bitte sein hier alles von der negativsten Seite zu sehen und extreme Schwarzmalerei zu betreiben. 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt wurde kann das mit dem Turbo zusammen hängen. Die 180W könnten der absolute Peak Wert sein die für eine paar Millisekunden, oder meinet wegen ein paar Sekunden auftreten. Das gleiche gibt es bei Sandy N auch. Das ist auch für einen CPU Kühler der für 130Watt ausgelegt ist kein Problem. Die 130Watt sind wohl der Normalwert.
> 
> mfg


 
Sandy N hat aber 95 Watt TDP und keine 130 Watt und hat nicht die Größe des Chips eines Sandy E.

Ich glaube, dass du da völlig daneben liegt, mit dem, was du hier sagst und du scheinst, keine Ahnung wieso, einfach keine anderer Meinung als deine für wahr zu nehmen, schon sehr komisch.
Schon mal was von Physik gehört?
Sollte du mal was drüber lesen, hilft viel.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sandy N hat aber 95 Watt TDP und keine  130 Watt und hat nicht die Größe des Chips eines Sandy E.



natürlich, prozentual gerechnet ist es aber in etwa der selbe überschreitungswert, und das ist ja das entscheidende.

mfg


----------



## hwk (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Ihr glaubt dieser tollen Quelle also so sehr, dass ihr das ganze hier so totdiskutieren müsst?
Ich habe eure Posts gelesen und naja wirklich weiter kommt ihr dabei ja scheinbar nicht ^^


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Beim Bulldozer ist es genauso... nur da regt sich komischerweise keiner auf
> Scheint das nächste Problem zu sein, um so mehr Kerne um so weniger MHZ (oder umso wärmer) .
> 
> 
> ...


 Woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass Bulldozer nicht mit einem normalen Boxed Kühler zu kühlen ist? Quelle? Beweise? Ob Bulldozer zwingend eine WaKü braucht, um Sandy Bridge zu schlagen, weißt du auch nicht sicher. Das sind lediglich Spekulationen und mehr nicht, auch wenn du es als Fakt hinstellst.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> natürlich, prozentual gerechnet ist es aber in etwa der selbe überschreitungswert, und das ist ja das entscheidende.
> 
> mfg


 XE85, und genau da sieht man, das du keine Ahnung von Physik hast...

Das Materia, also das Silizium des DIEs, hat einen gewissen Wärmeleitkoeffizienten. Wenn du da mehr Energie in Wärme umwandelst innerhalb eines Bereiches, dann steigt die Temperatur an. Gerade bei einem Cache oder sonst etwas, der größer ist als beim 1155 hast du dann um den gleichen Hotspot ein Areal, das wärmer ist, damit sinkt der Temperaturgradient, -> weniger Wärmetransport->höhere Temperatur am Hotspot->nix gut.

Allein schon weil der Chip größer ist, wird es für innere Bereiche kritisch, wenn diese haben eben weitere Bereiche neben sich, die ebenfalls erwärmt werden. Das führt natürlich zu höheren Temps an diesen Stellen, sowie weiteren Strecken für den Wärmeabtransport. Das hat aber zur Folge, dass die Wärmeleitung schlechter wird, aufgrund des geringeren Temperaturdeltas. Daraus hast du dann nochmals höhere Temperaturen, allein, weil eben längere Strecken zurück gelegt werden müssen, bzw. dort eben der Temperaturgradient auch noch flacher ist. 

Ganz abgesehen davon bekommst du mit der Planheit eines HeadSpreaders auch um so größere Probleme, je Größer er ist. -> mehr/dickere WLP dazwischen-> schlechterer Wärmeleitkoeffizient für das Gesamtgebilde->wärmerer Chip. 

Das gleiche was OnChip gilt, kannst du natürlich auch für den Kühler selbst nehmen. Wenn insgesamt mehr Wärme abtransportiert werden muss, dann ist der Kühler an sich wärmer, da ja ein "statisches" Gleichgewicht herrscht zwischen Wärmequelle und Kältebad. Der Kühler muss nach der Thermodynamik also auch wärmer sein, sonst funktioniert das nicht->geringerer Temperaturgradient->wärmerer Chip->größere Probleme mit Hot-Spots.

Reicht das, um dir zu zeigen, dass du da nicht einfach so ran gehen kannst, mit deiner Prozentualen Betrachtung?

Und btw. genau diesen Sachverhalt habe ich dir in diesem Topic eigentlich schon einmal versucht zu erklären. Da gings nämlich darum, warum eine direkte WaKü effizienter kühlen kann, als wenn du durch DIE->WLP->HeadSpreader->WLP->Kühlkörper->Wasser hast, wie bei einer klassischen WaKü eben. Schade, dass du dich daran nicht erinnern kannst.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> *Woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass Bulldozer nicht mit einem normalen Boxed Kühler zu kühlen ist?*



Na ganz einfach, weil AMD keinen Boxed kühler, sondern eine WaKÜ beilegt 
Ein Konzern(Anbieter)  der kein unangefochtenes Produkt hat der muss, um so viel wie möglich gewinn zu machen, "seine" Kosten unten halten(soweit wie möglich)
 und das tut AMD nicht mit einer WaKü ... ergo, Kauft den BD mit WaKü, oder ohne und seit selber schuld wenn ihr einen zu schwachen kühler habt .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht letztendlich darum, dass Intel hier noch mal doppelt abkassiert.



Was soll den das, heißen ? Jeder kann ein Kühler kaufen wo er will, und dem der einen 800-1000€ Teuren 6core kauft macht es eh .(und das bestimmt nicht bei Intel)


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Ich versteh gerade beim besten Willen nicht, was du gerade versucht zu sagen.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht letztendlich darum, dass Intel hier noch mal doppelt abkassiert.


 
Niemand ist gezwungen bei intel einen Kühler zu kaufen. Jedem steht es frei einen billigeren, besseren oder was auch immer Kühler zu kaufen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und btw. genau diesen Sachverhalt habe ich dir in diesem Topic  eigentlich schon einmal versucht zu erklären. Da gings nämlich darum,  warum eine direkte WaKü effizienter kühlen kann, als wenn du durch  DIE->WLP->HeadSpreader->WLP->Kühlkörper->Wasser hast, wie  bei einer klassischen WaKü eben. Schade, dass du dich daran nicht  erinnern kannst.



Ich kann mich erinnern, und ich kann mich auch erinnern das es auch zweifel an deinen damaligen Ausführungen gab. Aber seis drum, lassen wir das. Mal sehn ob es etwas offizielles von intel dazu gibt. Mittlerweile gibts ja auch Stimmen die die 180W generell anzweifeln bzw. für flasch aufgefasst und mit Server CPUs, die ja 150Watt Nominal TDP haben sollen, zusammengemischt ist.

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich versteh gerade beim besten Willen nicht, was du gerade versucht zu sagen.



Das bezog sich darauf, warum ich meine das wenn AMD eine WaKü beilegt, ich denke das sie das machen weil der BD mit seinen 4,2ghz zu warm wird .
Und bei der SB-E mit seinen 180watt scheint es genauso zu sein, nur das die in einer höreren Liga spielen .


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Ah ok. Dann hab ich das jetzt verstanden, wobei ich halt von ein zwei Quellen schon gehört habe, das es sich dabei um eine Ente handeln soll. Völlig ausschließen will und kann ich es aber in diesem Fall aber nicht, da ich es eben selbst nur über zwei drei Ecken gesteckt bekommen habe.

@XE85:
Sei doch nicht so geheimnisvoll. Deine "Stimmen" sind/ist Marc, im SB Sammeltopic, wobei ich dort doch klar zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, warum das nicht wirklich schlüssig ist, und es auch keine handfesten Beweise/Indizien gibt, warum dies nicht der Fall sein sollte. Wie gesagt, es gibt sogar eine verdammt große Anzahl an Gründen, warum der Verbrauch wirklich derart Hoch ausfallen könnte.

Und bzgl. den Zweifeln. Die Zweifel gab es eigentlich nur von deiner Seite, weshalb ich mir auch die Mühe gemacht habe, dies über mehrere Seiten für dich her zu leiten, und vorgerechnet habe. Wenn du physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten nicht las Plausibel betrachtest, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ...und es auch keine handfesten Beweise/Indizien gibt, warum dies nicht der Fall sein sollte.



Ähm es gibts auch keine Beweise dafür, weder das SBE einen Verbrauch von 180Watt hat noch für die Sache mit dem Cold Bug. Dazu kommt noch das vr-Zone vor einiger Zeit schonmal mit einer ähnlich pesimistischen Meldung vorgeprescht ist, man verbreitete damals das Gerücht das SBE erst in Q1 2012 kommen soll, und ist dann wenig später mit einer neuen News wieder zurückgerudert. Was für mich klar zeigt das Meldungen von vr-Zone sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, leider ist mir das erst jetzt aufgefallen das vr-Zone offenbar gerne Enten in die Welt setzt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Deine "Stimmen" sind/ist Marc, im SB Sammeltopic



Falls dus überlesen haben solltest, auch superwip zB ist wie ich der Ansicht das es sich bei den 180W auch um Peakwerte des Turbo 2.0 handeln könnte, die für Kühler absolut kein Problem darstellen.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Stimmt, das war hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...nbar-komplett-ohne-kuehler-8.html#post3326002

Damit sind wir jetzt bei zwei.

So nehmen wir mal den optimistischen Fall an, dass die 180 Watt wirklich vom Turbo kommen, dann siehts für die Octas aber immer noch sehr schlecht aus, denn bei 33% mehr Kernen wirst du wohl nicht mal den stock clock halten können, ohne die 130Watt zu sprengen, wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die Erklärung so einfach ist, also schlicht der Turbo. Das wären ja immerhin 38,5% Mehrverbrauch als die TDP angibt (und nein, jetzt fang nicht wieder an mit TDP!=Verbrauch). Das wären auf allen 6 Kernen dann also rund 1 GHz Merhtakt, was schon geringfügig unrealistisch ist. Beim Turbo auf weniger als 6 Kernen wollen wir mal lieber erst gar nicht anfangen... 
Zumal die Abschätzung noch sehr großzügig dir gegenüber ist, da ich mal schlicht den statischen Verbrauch aus den nicht Kernbestandteilen unter den Tisch fallen hab lassen. 

Meinst du nicht, dass das geringfügig unwahrscheinlich ist?

Und bzgl. deinen Zweifeln an der Meldung von VR-Zone, die Sache ist noch nicht durch mit SBE. Es kann durchaus noch immer sein, das es dieses Jahr gar nichts mehr wird. Bedenkt man die Meldungen über die Chipsatzprobleme, dann kann es sogar sich bei beiden Meldungen um absolut richtige handeln. Einmal halt vor der Entscheidung beschnittene Chipsätze zu bringen, und einmal danach. Du kannst ja gern mal die von dir angesprochenen Meldungen raus suchen und mit den Meldungen abgleichen zu den Chipsätzen etc. Da lässt sich bestimmt eine Korrelation ausfindig machen.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass das geringfügig unwahrscheinlich ist?



Ich verlasse mich da eher auf Fakten, nicht auf eine "könnte so sein" Spekulation.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und bzgl. deinen Zweifeln an der Meldung von VR-Zone, die Sache ist noch  nicht durch mit SBE. Es kann durchaus noch immer sein, das es dieses  Jahr gar nichts mehr wird. Bedenkt man die Meldungen über die  Chipsatzprobleme, dann kann es sogar sich bei beiden Meldungen um  absolut richtige handeln. Einmal halt vor der Entscheidung beschnittene  Chipsätze zu bringen, und einmal danach. Du kannst ja gern mal die von  dir angesprochenen Meldungen raus suchen und mit den Meldungen  abgleichen zu den Chipsätzen etc. Da lässt sich bestimmt eine  Korrelation ausfindig machen.


 
Die Meldung das SBE erst 2012 kommt hatte VR schon Wochen vor dem bekannt werden rausgehaun. Wenn sie damals schon davon gewusst hätten, warum wurde es dann nicht geschrieben?

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Weil vielleicht dort nur sehr wenige Leute davon wussten? Man muss seine Quellen auch schützen, oder durch eine Bestätigung prüfen. Es geht da ja auch um die Glaubwürdigkeit. 

Und XE85, da von einem "könnte so sein" zu sprechen, ist wirklich hahnebüchen. Wenn du die Angabe von 180W als wahrscheinlich betrachtest, dann kannst du das mit dem Turbo nicht erklären, denn das ist völlig unrealistisch, wie ich dir gezeigt habe. Das funktioniert einfach nicht. Da muss man sich teilweise einfach auf seinen gesunden Menschenverstand verlassen.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (15. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach, weil AMD keinen Boxed kühler, sondern eine WaKÜ beilegt
> Ein Konzern(Anbieter)  der kein unangefochtenes Produkt hat der muss, um so viel wie möglich gewinn zu machen, "seine" Kosten unten halten(soweit wie möglich)
> und das tut AMD nicht mit einer WaKü ... ergo, Kauft den BD mit WaKü, oder ohne und seit selber schuld wenn ihr einen zu schwachen kühler habt .


 Du nimmst also aus deiner subjektiven Interpretation die Gewissheit, dass du richtig liegst?

Das soll es dann aber auch gewesen sein. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will. Bulldozer hat hier eigentlich nicht viel zu suchen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Will Intel keine Boxed-Kühler mehr mitliefern weil die SB-E damit nicht zu kühlen wären? Betrifft das nur die Modelle für das Desktop-Segment oder auch die Server-Cpus? Könnte es nicht auch sein, dass Intel auf Boxed-Kühler verzichtet, weil die meisten Leute den eh nicht verwenden? Ich glaube jetzt auch nicht, dass Intel eine CPU auf den Markt bringen würde, die mit einem Boxed-Kühler oder einem Luftkühlr allgemein, nicht mehr zu kühlen wäre. So blöd können die doch nicht sein.


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Naja, das ist halt wie schon gesagt wurde, auch eine Garantie-Sache. Der Boxed-Kühler muss das Ding ab können. Weder darf er zu schwer sein, und dadurch die CPU gefährden, noch darf er zu wenig Kühlleistung haben, noch darf er zu aufwendig werden, weil er dann zu teuer wird, und er muss auch noch genug Reserve haben, um stark verstaubt, das Ding ausreichend zu kühlen. Sprich 2-3 Jahre durchlaufen ohne jedwede Pflege muss er schon abkönnen.

Es könnte schon sein, das Intel dort Probleme sieht. Also meines Wissens verbauen halt gerade Systemhersteller die Boxed-Kühler, da man dadurch eben den Problemen bei einem Garantiefall aus dem Weg geht, der Kühler wäre schuld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens verbauen halt gerade Systemhersteller die Boxed-Kühler, da man dadurch eben den Problemen bei einem Garantiefall aus dem Weg geht, der Kühler wäre schuld.


 
Die werden dann den nehmen, den Intel dazu anbietet, denn schließlich kann man auch den 990X als Komplett Rechner kaufen und da ist dann der Standard Intel Kühler drauf.


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Will Intel keine Boxed-Kühler mehr  mitliefern weil die SB-E damit nicht zu kühlen wären?



Unwahrscheinlich da man ja, sofern den das ganze überhaupt stimmt, laut dieser News einen Referenzkühler anbieten will.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Betrifft das nur  die Modelle für das Desktop-Segment oder auch die Server-Cpus?



Xeons werden schon ewigkeiten ohne Kühler ausgeliefert.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Könnte es  nicht auch sein, dass Intel auf Boxed-Kühler verzichtet, weil die  meisten Leute den eh nicht verwenden? .



Klar könnte das sein

mfg


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

*AW: intel Sandy Bridge E mit Wasserkühlung als Boxed Kühlung? - Update: SBE CPUs nun offenbar komplett ohne Kühler*

Naja, Ich würde dann mal Letzteres annehmen. Sonst hätte Intel die SB-E ja verschoben, wenn es da größere Probleme mit der Kühlung gäbe.


----------

